# Emmure -- "Speaker of the Dead" thread



## The Beard (Jan 7, 2011)

For the fans of Emmure on here, they have a new teaser for the album!



I'm pretty let down by the album artwork, but the sound clip has me looking past that


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2011)

*Before this thing gets trolled, a warning seems necessary. Please be respectful in your tone here. Voice displeasure in the song if you want, hell, voice displeasure in the band if you want. "They're a buncha fags" "everything they do is garbage" "fuck deathcore forever" is unnecessary. 

I say this because we've had a few "Fuck Emmure" threads here and its been made clear that seems to be the reaction of some people around here. Again, voice displeasure if you want but don't be an uncivil dickbag about it or you're getting banned. There's everybody's warning.*


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2011)

The song doesn't sound like much, but the tone sounds fan-friggin-tastic IMO.


----------



## Jogeta (Jan 7, 2011)

THAT is better.







+1 to awesome tone. Cool advert too! It worked - I'm getting it :')


----------



## Cure for optimism (Jan 7, 2011)

they got one more album with victory.......then its major label time for them


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 7, 2011)

i like emmure for their simplicity but do wish lead came into play but yeah it aint my band


----------



## Tree (Jan 7, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> they got one more album with victory.......then its major label time for them



I really don't think that they are popular enough for that. 

Anyway, who's engineering and, or producing the album? That tone is pretty effin' crushing. I need to find out some details


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 7, 2011)

i dont know if my ears are failing me or not, but they're using 8s on this album arent they?

while i wasnt that big a fan of Emmure's guitar tones from Goodbye to the Gallows (kind of buzzy) and Felony (it's decent, but imo, Respect Issues tone was a bit better), i gotta give it to 'em on this record


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2011)

ibanez_6784 said:


> while i wasnt that big a fan of Emmure's guitar tones from Goodbye to the Gallows (kind of buzzy) and Felony (it's decent, but imo, Respect Issues tone was a bit better), i gotta give it to 'em on this record



 I don't listen to Emmure very often but when I do it's The Respect Issue, I really liked that tone.

In terms of this teaser I can't really get a good idea of what the new album will be like but the production quality sounds amazing IMO

... Actually I listened to it again as I wrote this, sounds like this album could be dark. I have high hopes!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ Jesse is an Ibanez endorsee and uses a LACS RGD7 as far as I know


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 7, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^^ Jesse is an Ibanez endorsee and uses a LACS RGD7 as far as I know


 i thought dood played a rg8 on felony i may be wrong


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm stoked for this, the production quality is just insane. That guitar tone is ignorant, and probably a POD because they recorded with Joey Sturgis and that's all he uses. How he gets a POD to sound the way he does I'll never know hahaha.


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2011)

I must learn his magic ways.


----------



## Cure for optimism (Jan 7, 2011)

Im pretty sure he does have an lacs and its all decked out with yankee stuff on it...im pretty sure


----------



## Cure for optimism (Jan 7, 2011)

Tree said:


> I really don't think that they are popular enough for that.
> 
> Believe it or not after their done with victory they are taking a more "nu metal" approach.


----------



## Tree (Jan 7, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm stoked for this, the production quality is just insane. That guitar tone is ignorant, and probably a POD because they recorded with Joey Sturgis and that's all he uses. How he gets a POD to sound the way he does I'll never know hahaha.



He's a fucking wiz at post-production. I hate him ...In a good way.

At least now I understand why it sounds so ballsy. He and Joshua Wickman need to write a book titled, "PODs, How To Make 'em Sound Godly".


----------



## Metalus (Jan 7, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> I really don't think that they are popular enough for that
> 
> Believe it or not after their done with victory their taking a more "nu metal" approach.



Not surprised at all with that direction considering Felony had a very big nu-metal feel. I like them theyre one of those fun bands to jam to


----------



## Harry (Jan 7, 2011)

Randy said:


> The song doesn't sound like much, but the tone sounds fan-friggin-tastic IMO.



Not so much the tone, rather the whole production sounds pretty good


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 7, 2011)

Man I really hate Emmure, but seriously, that tone is amazing. They've always had amazing production, and that guitar tone is definitely one of the best I've ever heard.


----------



## Harry (Jan 7, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm stoked for this, the production quality is just insane. That guitar tone is ignorant, and probably a POD because they recorded with Joey Sturgis and that's all he uses. How he gets a POD to sound the way he does I'll never know hahaha.



A LOT of people bash on PODs and POD Farm, but in reality those are the same people that couldn't put a SM57 in front of a cab and get a good sound.
If you don't have the ear, the feel and the knowledge for it, it doesn't matter what you use, it will sound horrible.
An understanding of frequencies and how to really fit a guitar tone in the mix goes a long way in achieving a great sound with amp sims.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 7, 2011)

I really dislike Emmure, but this is actually sounding good to me.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm definitely excited for this. It took me a bit to get into Felony, but I've been a fan since Goodbye To The Gallows, and it looks like I'm going to remain one


----------



## vhmetalx (Jan 8, 2011)

Is the video down for anyone else??


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jan 8, 2011)

The guitar tone is the Rectifier model on the POD. Asked Jesse himself. Sounds so dope!


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> The guitar tone is the Rectifier model on the POD. Asked Jesse himself. Sounds so dope!



You know, I wish it was that easy for me to find out what all my favorite musicians do/use.  

"Yeah, let me just call him real quick." I envy you, Alex!


----------



## Revan132 (Jan 8, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> They've always had amazing production



Idk about that


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2011)

Revan132 said:


> Idk about that



Me neither. The Complete Guide To Needlework sounds horrible. I would opine that The Respect Issue and Felony are the only albums that have -great- production. Goodbye To The Gallows was mediocre, although it's still a great record.


----------



## Tree (Jan 8, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> The guitar tone is the Rectifier model on the POD. Asked Jesse himself. Sounds so dope!





The Reverend said:


> You know, I wish it was that easy for me to find out what all my favorite musicians do/use.
> 
> "Yeah, let me just call him real quick." I envy you, Alex!



That's all Joey uses AFAIK. He's even posted semi-"presets" for it on the Sneap forum.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 8, 2011)

Shit man, that is fucking tight, especially for a recto sim. Great sounding mix. I might actually buy a couple of tracks, deathcore in little bits is quite fun to listen to.


----------



## DVRP (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing OP. The production sounds CRAZY! Defiantly looking forward to this one.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 8, 2011)

I like Emmure, I've seen them twice and they put on a good show and draw a good crowd however, I'm not a fan of their hardcore "oh look at me fighting imaginary bees" fans. As far as this sample goes the guitar tone sounds huge... me rikey.


----------



## spattergrind (Jan 8, 2011)

Not a fan of the fans, the vocals, or the simple riffs for the most part. Though technicality isn't everything. But damn, the past 2-3 albums sound HUGE.
Really heavy.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 8, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> The guitar tone is the Rectifier model on the POD. Asked Jesse himself. Sounds so dope!



I just can't believe that's a POD.
Impossible!

And I've never really listened to these guys,
but this preview makes me wanna give it a shot.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 8, 2011)

Never been a fan of the style they play but FUCK. One of the heaviest, brutal tones ever. They really have been consistent in having a good tone.

I believe they tune to drop F/E on a RGD 7 string.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 8, 2011)

i suppose everyone has different tastes in tone, i didnt really like how it sounded just "kuhkuhkuhkhukuh" didnt have the chunk. Almost like a distorted bass drum. Im not a fan of Emmure but i think id need to hear more than 30 seconds so see what else they have going on.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not impressed. They still sound like every other mediocre deathcore band. I don't get it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 8, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I really dislike Emmure, but this is actually sounding good to me.



this!


----------



## FWB (Jan 8, 2011)

Best sounding Emmure tone yet I think.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 8, 2011)

All I know about Emmure is that I saw these guys open for Attack^2, an they had the best live guitar sound I've heard to date. So ridiculously heavy.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 8, 2011)

That is definitely some delicious production.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 8, 2011)

I didn't know they were all Orson Scott Card fans 

I've not really liked anything since Goodbye To The Gallows, and I'm not really much of an Emmure fan really, But I'll give this a shot.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2011)

Cancer said:


> All I know about Emmure is that I saw these guys open for Attack^2, an they had the best live guitar sound I've heard to date. So ridiculously heavy.



Having good live guitar tone is so important. When I first saw BoO (ironically, they were opening for Emmure back in early 2008) I was floored by their tone. It was loud, ballsy, and every note rang out clear. 

As far as Emmure goes live, I've seen them almost every time they've come to Houston since early 2007. I actually saw them before GttG came out, albeit by accident, and I didn't like them. Frankie (vocalist) has sucked for almost that long live. His high screams devolve to unintelligible gibberish. Also, I feel that they use too many subdrops when they play live. Just my .


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN (Jan 8, 2011)

Definitely looking forward to this. It's sounding real heavy.


----------



## adamcouture (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope this album is as good as Goodbye To The Gallows. I'm not much of a fan of The Respect Issue or Felony at all. I can hope.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2011)

adamcouture said:


> I hope this album is as good as Goodbye To The Gallows. I'm not much of a fan of The Respect Issue or Felony at all. I can hope.



You know, I thought the majority of Felony went back to the GttG formula. It was more melody and more riffage, as opposed to The Respect Issue, which was chock-full of breakdowns. Didn't bother me, as I love breakdowns


----------



## Joose (Jan 8, 2011)

My God, that was intense!

I fuckin' love Emmure. Their music is pretty retarded, but in a bad ass way.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)

Joose said:


> My God, that was intense!
> 
> I fuckin' love Emmure. Their music is pretty retarded, but in a bad ass way.





Loved the production here as well. Not excited about the composition in an unsurprised way.


----------



## Joose (Jan 8, 2011)

^I never expect anything "new and exciting" from Emmure. That being said, there always seems to be something new and cool with each album, in my opinion. I listen to Emmure to headbang, that's pretty much it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 8, 2011)

Joose said:


> ^I never expect anything "new and exciting" from Emmure. That being said, there always seems to be something new and cool with each album, in my opinion. I listen to Emmure to headbang, that's pretty much it.



I listen to Kreator to headbang.


----------



## Joose (Jan 8, 2011)

^Thrash ain't my thing, lol.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 8, 2011)

any idea if this was the POD HD500 or an older pod? Really looking forward to this album


----------



## Tree (Jan 9, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> any idea if this was the POD HD500 or an older pod? Really looking forward to this album



Since Joey Sturgis is recording them I'm 95% sure it's Pod Farm IIRC.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 9, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> they got one more album with victory.......then its major label time for them


LOL MAJOR... They are manged by Sumerian Entertainment... So yea, no surprise where they are going after Victory.

I'm not a huge fan of the music but I work with Victory records and worked the last Emmure record... I'll most likely be working this record. 

Also that tone is fucking incredible and this shit makes your head bob. haha


----------



## barrett (Jan 9, 2011)

joey said they are using 4 different tunings on this new cd, so i'm guessing that means some 8 string


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 9, 2011)

Randy said:


> The song doesn't sound like much, but the tone sounds fan-friggin-tastic IMO.



My sentiments exactly...


----------



## Revan132 (Jan 9, 2011)

barrett said:


> joey said they are using 4 different tunings on this new cd, so i'm guessing that means some 8 string



No; they use 7 strings, one of them has an endorsement from Ibanez and has a LACS RGD 7 string.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 9, 2011)

He did say *some*. They could be branching out like WC did on the last record.


----------



## johnythehero (Jan 9, 2011)

emmure is own of the few deathcore bands I truely enjoy and his tone makes me wish for some pod action XD


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 9, 2011)

Being a relative n00b to nerding out about producers/recording, I was extremely suprised to see so many artists that I have heard that have recorded with Joey Sturgis. 

If line 6 is being used for the Fall The Fallen Dreams albums, and this one, I'm stoked, haha. 

Did a quick google and quite suprised to see so many 'produciton' forums getting so off put/highly opinionated about his work methods too. FFS I didnt relise it was line 6 until today. Really stoked to see someone recording in a method that we all do on this forum, on a bigger/commercial level. Just goes to show that tone is in the ear/hands, not in the gear. AND further confirms my feelings in regards to digital/reamping/cost cutting etc. I'd much rather record with someone like Joey for 1/10th the price of a 'standard' studio setup (in fact I have, my old band recorded with Zorran in New Zealand, we used real drums and he got an amazing album out of us, I was very stoked) 

The arguments I've seen backand forth with 'bedroom/digital recording' like this are quite similar to the iphone game developers/$1 games debates, haha. 

Can't wait to hear the full length of this album anywho.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn....I hate Emmure but they did a good job at creating a dark atmosphere with that breakdown hahaha


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jan 9, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> any idea if this was the POD HD500 or an older pod? Really looking forward to this album


I think its a pod X3


----------



## JamieB (Jan 9, 2011)

The reason why i like emmure is cos they always try and push the fact they want to be ganster's. I secretly think they are hip hop people but couldnt do it so bought guitars did a few chugs and made silly noises. Either that or its a subliminal FUCK YOU to hip hop and r'n'b or something. LOVE IT

Excited for the new album


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 9, 2011)

JamieB said:


> The reason why i like emmure is cos they always try and push the fact they want to be ganster's. I secretly think they are hip hop people but couldnt do it so bought guitars did a few chugs and made silly noises. Either that or its a subliminal FUCK YOU to hip hop and r'n'b or something. LOVE IT
> 
> Excited for the new album



It's part of my race's plans to take over the world! Black culture is ingrained in pop culture for a reason


----------



## baboisking (Jan 9, 2011)

Fuckin huge tone. Excited for the album!


----------



## Gothberg (Jan 9, 2011)

wow, I like emmure even more now!


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jan 9, 2011)

Never did like Emmure. All that yell/scream/whine shit is just... Distasteful. The Acacia Strain is much better IMO (NOT STARTING AN EMACIA WAR)


----------



## Thep (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, I normally would never bash on a band like this, especially since I stay out of Deathcore threads, but in my humble opinion that was the absolute worst goddamn "metal" in existence and very high on the list of worst music. I never really listened to Emmure because I had a feeling it would be like this, but I never could have thought it would have been bad. 

For the life of me I can't understand how anybody can enjoy this. As for the tone, its a percussive, high gain sound...one that would probably turn into fizzy mush when playing anything besides rhythmic motifs. I don't see what everybody is raving about.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thep said:


> Okay, I normally would never bash on a band like this, especially since I stay out of Deathcore threads, but in my humble opinion that was the absolute worst goddamn "metal" in existence and very high on the list of worst music. I never really listened to Emmure because I had a feeling it would be like this, but I never could have thought it would have been bad.
> 
> For the life of me I can't understand how anybody can enjoy this. As for the tone, its a percussive, high gain sound...one that would probably turn into fizzy mush when playing anything besides rhythmic motifs. I don't see what everybody is raving about.



Exactly. I cant stand this band. Even if the music was good, the song titles and overall theme just makes them look like wiggers.


----------



## JamieB (Jan 9, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Exactly. I cant stand this band. Even if the music was good, the song titles and overall theme just makes them look like wiggers.



I think thats what they are trying to achieve white guys trying to be black but playing metal?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 9, 2011)

the wiggers call is a bit harsh, considering you probably are FAR removed from the 'scene' in question these guys are from. Most hardcore kids are right into new era cap,foil print shirts, basketball shorts and nikes. These guys blend right in. 

Plus it's a 30 second clip of ONE breakdown. It's a bit too early to be commenting on the songwriting/song styles. You could have labelled this as an After The Burial clip and most people would be none the wiser, haha.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 9, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm stoked for this, the production quality is just insane. That guitar tone is ignorant, and probably a POD because they recorded with Joey Sturgis and that's all he uses. How he gets a POD to sound the way he does I'll never know hahaha.



Pod?!?! wtf.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 9, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> the wiggers call is a bit harsh, considering you probably are FAR removed from the 'scene' in question these guys are from. Most hardcore kids are right into new era cap,foil print shirts, basketball shorts and nikes. These guys blend right in.
> 
> Plus it's a 30 second clip of ONE breakdown. It's a bit too early to be commenting on the songwriting/song styles. You could have labelled this as an After The Burial clip and most people would be none the wiser, haha.


 
IMO, its just embarrassing. They play 7 strings, but only use the top 3 strings, at most. The guys i used to jam with love this crap. Its just chug-chug, bree bree. Their whole image and attitude is Ridiculous, Its just watered down tough guy hardcore. I saw a picture of the vocalist wearing a hoodie that said
" Ask Ya Girlfriend how my dick tastes". Really? This is what passes for metal now? at least after the burial writes songs about meaningful topics.


----------



## Revan132 (Jan 9, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 9, 2011)

Guitarman, you'll be even more cheesed off to learn that the hoodie in question is probably Emmure merch; it's their lyrics, haha. 

It's downtuned mosh friendly hardcore. I like it. Bury Your Dead are also a great example of this style of music done well.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow. Well, ill let you guys have your thread back. No disrespect intended, just putting my opinion out there.


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2011)

Randy said:


> *Before this thing gets trolled, a warning seems necessary. Please be respectful in your tone here. Voice displeasure in the song if you want, hell, voice displeasure in the band if you want. "They're a buncha fags" "everything they do is garbage" "fuck deathcore forever" is unnecessary.
> 
> I say this because we've had a few "Fuck Emmure" threads here and its been made clear that seems to be the reaction of some people around here. Again, voice displeasure if you want but don't be an uncivil dickbag about it or you're getting banned. There's everybody's warning.*



Hey, this guy's got a point. You might want to avoid calling people "wiggers" or, you know, insulting the taste of other people in here unless you want to get fucking banned. Okay? Okay. You know who you are.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 9, 2011)

Thep said:


> Okay, I normally would never bash on a band like this, especially since I stay out of Deathcore threads, but in my humble opinion that was the absolute worst goddamn "metal" in existence and very high on the list of worst music. I never really listened to Emmure because I had a feeling it would be like this, but I never could have thought it would have been bad.
> 
> For the life of me I can't understand how anybody can enjoy this. As for the tone, its a percussive, high gain sound...one that would probably turn into fizzy mush when playing anything besides rhythmic motifs. I don't see what everybody is raving about.



That's what I love about deathcore, and to a lesser extent djent: percussive guitar. IMO it's the best way to get an intense sound out of a guitar.

If I dressed like Frankie (their vocalist) would I be a wigger?  Rhetorical question haha.


----------



## Joose (Jan 9, 2011)

Percussive guitar is my absolute favorite style. Ever since I started listening to Sevendust in '97. Deathcore, Djent, Modern Metal, etc. I find it far more fun to play and listen to... as opposed to thrash, prog, etc.

Sevendust, Emmure, Element Eighty, Periphery, Mudvayne, Pantera. So many more...


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

WON'T YOU BE MY BRIDE?

I gave up on Emmure long ago, but as Randy said... that tone is fucking outrageous. So goddamn heavy. This is tempting me and I will certainly check the album out, as long as it doesn't come with boxing gloves.


----------



## barrett (Jan 10, 2011)

Revan132 said:


> No; they use 7 strings, one of them has an endorsement from Ibanez and has a LACS RGD 7 string.



I know that, read my post again mate


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 10, 2011)

Joey's POD tones destroy every Axe-FX tone I've ever heard on this forum. If you guys are that surprised, you should check out more of his work.

Born of Osiris was supposed to be working with Joey. If they had, this Emmure cd wouldn't have been recorded by him. They only got the chance after BOO canceled. It would have been nice to hear an album by a band I actually like produced by Joey instead of... Emmure...


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 10, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Joey's POD tones destroy every Axe-FX tone I've ever heard on this forum. If you guys are that surprised, you should check out more of his work.
> 
> Born of Osiris was supposed to be working with Joey. If they had, this Emmure cd wouldn't have been recorded by him. They only got the chance after BOO canceled. It would have been nice to hear an album by a band I actually like produced by Joey instead of... Emmure...



More power to Emmure, then


----------



## Gitte (Jan 10, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> Bury Your Dead are also a great example of this style of music done well.



i cant wait for more bury your dead stuff by the way


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 10, 2011)

Gitte said:


> i cant wait for more bury your dead stuff by the way



WE ALL. MAKE MISTAKES IN LIFE.



Do you happen to know who's going to be on vocals? Last I heard they had some Australian guy.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 10, 2011)

wow that was a long time ago, haha. Crafter from I Killed The Prom Queen was on vocals for a few months and went back to Auzzie. 

he currently sings in a band called Confession who play a similar style of mosh metal. 

Myke Terry was the current vocalist the last I read (he's on the last two albums) but I just saw articles saying he might have been let go? No idea now, that band seems to have a revolving door for band members!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm convinced that Bury Your Dead, For The Fallen Dreams, and Legend are all just the same bands with interchanging members.


----------



## Gitte (Jan 10, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  Thats True!!


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 10, 2011)

Gitte said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  Thats True!!



I can't complain.


----------



## DGKarehere (Jan 10, 2011)

TheDjentlman said:


> Damn....I hate Emmure but they did a good job at creating a dark atmosphere with that breakdown hahaha



I totally agree for the dark atmoshphere. It reminds me of GttG. I did'nt like Felony. Think The Respect Issue had some decent songs and GttG was like.. THE best album from them. so dark.

so stoked to listen to speakers of the dead


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 10, 2011)

The production seems pretty cool, which is something I've always thought it cool about deathcore. However...

222----2---2
111----1---1
000----0---0


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 10, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The production seems pretty cool, which is something I've always thought it cool about deathcore. However...
> 
> 222----2---2
> 111----1---1
> 000----0---0



I personally prefer 

000----00
000----00
111----11 

On a side note, if deathcore=metalcore crossed with death metal, is calling Emmure deathcore valid? I'm not hearing a lot of death metal in their stuff.


----------



## Harry (Jan 10, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> The production seems pretty cool, which is something I've always thought it cool about deathcore. However...



Really? There are plenty of deathcore records that don't sound all that great production wise 
It's not any different to other genres, some stuff has crap production, some sounds fantastic.
The Born of Osiris stuff has always had pretty bad production.
Their first album sounded boxy and incredibly "fake", and the second album has virtually no bottom end what so ever.
I've only got one Veil of Maya album, "All Things Set Aside" and the production on that is pretty bad too.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 10, 2011)

Harry said:


> the second album has virtually no bottom end what so ever.



I really liked that guitar tone 

But yeah I always figured that's just how they wanted the tone to sound and everything else on the album came out really nice (Now Arise sounds HUGE in my car)


----------



## Harry (Jan 10, 2011)

Marcus said:


> I really liked that guitar tone
> 
> But yeah I always figured that's just how they wanted the tone to sound and everything else on the album came out really nice (Now Arise sounds HUGE in my car)



Well I consider a lot of the guitar tone to really be in the bass guitar too.
The thing with that production is that most of the elements actually sound fairly well done, but unless you've got a good bottom end, the entire thing is going to sound thin and weedy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I personally prefer
> 
> 000----00
> 000----00
> ...



A fan of drop tunings I see 

They're without a doubt deathcore.




Harry said:


> Really? There are plenty of deathcore records that don't sound all that great production wise
> It's not any different to other genres, some stuff has crap production, some sounds fantastic.
> The Born of Osiris stuff has always had pretty bad production.
> Their first album sounded boxy and incredibly "fake", and the second album has virtually no bottom end what so ever.
> I've only got one Veil of Maya album, "All Things Set Aside" and the production on that is pretty bad too.



I think the production on most of the white chapel and suicide silence stuff is pretty good (can't listen to the stuff very long but regardless), but I just meant generally the production in deathcore is quite a bit better than death metal in general.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 11, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I think the production on most of the white chapel and suicide silence stuff is pretty good (can't listen to the stuff very long but regardless), but I just meant generally the production in deathcore is quite a bit better than death metal in general.



One of things I see people commenting a lot on is how deathcore lacks the raw edge of "real death metal". I'm not surprised that on a guitar forum, this isn't brought up often .

Does anyone have any insight on how labels decide who to produce albums with? Or is it the band's decision? I've noticed that on either debut albums or label-debut albums, the production is worse than any subsequent albums. This is certainly the case for Emmure, at least.


----------



## Nats (Jan 11, 2011)

Won't!


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 11, 2011)

For me, Ke$ha is better than this stuff. Not trolling, my actual legitimate opinion. Nice tone as many have said before me, but the music is awful to me.

Looking at what Joey Sturgis's list of albums that he produced, they all seem to be awful (I admit that I don't know of a few of the bands on that list), but they all have decent production. That's really a shame, I'd like to hear that kind of tome with some bands that I like as well.

Note: when I say awful, it's just my opinion. I don't like them. Feel free to like them, live and let live.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> One of things I see people commenting a lot on is how deathcore lacks the raw edge of "real death metal". I'm not surprised that on a guitar forum, this isn't brought up often .
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on how labels decide who to produce albums with? Or is it the band's decision? I've noticed that on either debut albums or label-debut albums, the production is worse than any subsequent albums. This is certainly the case for Emmure, at least.



The more money a band is pulling in the more money a label will spend resources on them.


----------



## DLG (Jan 12, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> For me, Ke$ha is better than this stuff. Not trolling, my actual legitimate opinion. Nice tone as many have said before me, but the music is awful to me.
> 
> Looking at what Joey Sturgis's list of albums that he produced, they all seem to be awful (I admit that I don't know of a few of the bands on that list), but they all have decent production. That's really a shame, I'd like to hear that kind of tome with some bands that I like as well.
> 
> Note: when I say awful, it's just my opinion. I don't like them. Feel free to like them, live and let live.



this is the internet doggy, we don't like opinions here.


----------



## Nats (Jan 12, 2011)

you


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 12, 2011)

Nats said:


> you



Let me finish this for you 

BE MY BRIDE?
anotherdayanotherdayanotherdayanotherday


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## richcastle66 (Jan 12, 2011)

Harry said:


> Really? There are plenty of deathcore records that don't sound all that great production wise
> It's not any different to other genres, some stuff has crap production, some sounds fantastic.
> The Born of Osiris stuff has always had pretty bad production.
> Their first album sounded boxy and incredibly "fake", and the second album has virtually no bottom end what so ever.
> I've only got one Veil of Maya album, "All Things Set Aside" and the production on that is pretty bad too.



thats because it was their very first album, barely even produced. the tone on their newest album, [id], is awesome.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jan 12, 2011)

That tone is bonecrushing.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm really digging the tone, and I may pick the album up. The only thing they do that really turns me off is that one chord:

f _|-----------|
c_|-----------|
g#|-----------|
d#|-----------|
A#|-----------|
F_|--0-0-0-0--|
A#|--1-1-1-1--|

They do have some really sick grooves, and I wanted so badly to like their older albums, but I always find myself skipping the track when I hear that chord. I dunno, there's just something I really dislike about it, it sounds displeasing to my ears. If this is kept to a minimum on the new record though, I'll buy it.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 13, 2011)

I feel like I've heard this before. It may just be me though.

Seriously though, it's totally fine with me that people enjoy this stuff. I just don't understand it. I'm not even opposed to breakdowns thrown in songs (when done tastefully). One or two is fine, but I find it hard to get excited about more of the same.

One question though, does anyone know why they moved to sevenstrings? I'm not saying they need to use everyone one of the strings the entire song, but I can't understand when bands like Emmure and Carnifex move to 7, but still only seemingly utilize 3 or 4 of them.

I guess it is a good thing that 7 string players are getting more attention, I'm just afraid that it's starting to stereotype the instrument, similar to what happened with the whole nu-metal thing.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 13, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> I feel like I've heard this before. It may just be me though.
> 
> Seriously though, it's totally fine with me that people enjoy this stuff. I just don't understand it. I'm not even opposed to breakdowns thrown in songs (when done tastefully). One or two is fine, but I find it hard to get excited about more of the same.
> 
> ...



2 possible reasons:

1- The "oh yeah I got seven strings!!!!" factor
2- Needing to play low notes but not having enough scale length on a six string guitar

So yeah, valid reasons I guess but I prefer the approach of Nevermore/ATB, more strings = more notes.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 13, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> 2 possible reasons:
> 
> 1- The "oh yeah I got seven strings!!!!" factor
> 2- Needing to play low notes but not having enough scale length on a six string guitar
> ...


 
But in a lot of cases, the sevenstrings they are using still have a 25.5" scale length, and you can buy baritone scale 6's.

Whatever they prefer I guess


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 13, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> But in a lot of cases, the sevenstrings they are using still have a 25.5" scale length, and you can buy baritone scale 6's.
> 
> Whatever they prefer I guess



A lot of deathcore bands like to throw down harmonic minor leads over their breakdowns or chugging.


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2011)

Whenever I do "chugga chugga chugga" rhythm parts, I sometimes add 5th fret harmonics on my higher strings to break it up some.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 13, 2011)

Pretty sure they didnt 'move' to seven strings, their guitarist has been using 7 strings since 1998. The other guitarist uses a Jim Root tele! 

You might as well say 'why dont they play in drop B' while you're at it, it's simply personal preference. The guy got into 7 strings through Fear Factory. Probably not unlike many others on this forum.


----------



## Joose (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think that chord will ever be at a minimum on any Emmure song, let alone an entire album lol.

I don't particularly dig the chord, but I love the way Emmure uses it. Same with Whitechapel, Caliban and Suicide Silence. 

Plus, whatever tuning they're using... it makes the chord sound demonic.


----------



## Nats (Jan 14, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Let me finish this for you
> 
> BE MY BRIDE?
> anotherdayanotherdayanotherdayanotherday



So are we like, married now?


----------



## DLG (Jan 14, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> So yeah, valid reasons I guess but I prefer the approach of Nevermore/ATB, more strings = more notes.



don't agree about nevermore. the riffs were way more complex and busy when they were on six strings and tuned to Eb. The height of their complexity was PoE.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 14, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> I feel like I've heard this before. It may just be me though.
> 
> Seriously though, it's totally fine with me that people enjoy this stuff. I just don't understand it. I'm not even opposed to breakdowns thrown in songs (when done tastefully). One or two is fine, but I find it hard to get excited about more of the same.
> 
> ...



Go ahead Josh.. Keep bashing Carnifex.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 15, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Go ahead Josh.. Keep bashing Carnifex.


 
They are literally the worst band I have ever heard live, and that's saying something considering all of the local bands in the area. I'm pretty sure the "hxc" fans ruined it for me when I got hit like 4 times before they even started playing anything. I almost made the mistake of seeing Emmure open for somebody, I don't remember what band I was going to see, but then I decided to just go outside.

I'm just not a fan of the scene that's involved with these bands in general. There are a few bands I can listen to and enjoy live, but this kind of stuff I seriously can't understand. 

Just when it can't get any more bland and predictable, it somehow does.

That being said, it's probably something I'm not understanding, it's whatever.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 15, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> they got one more album with victory.......then its major label time for them


Apparently Victory Records isn't a major label anymore, this thread proved that.....
(do some research)

I'm not a huge Emmure fan, the raving and ranting about this tone isn't a surprise. Their popularity is growing so they are getting a bigger budget for recording. I will agree it's starting to finally sound enjoyable to the ear. I personally think the clip defines what this album is going to be and every album before it. Let's see how this posts change when people in here get an It Leaked account.


----------



## Duke318 (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand how anyone over 17 years old can like Emmure.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 15, 2011)

Duke318 said:


> I don't understand how anyone over 17 years old can like Emmure.


----------



## Treeunit212 (Jan 15, 2011)

Duke318 said:


> I don't understand how anyone over 17 years old can like Emmure.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 15, 2011)

Duke318 said:


> I don't understand how anyone over 17 years old can like Emmure.


 
 THAT. Thank you.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2011)

Because some people over the age of 17 (I'm 24) like hardcore, and their brand of deathcore reminds me a lot of hardcore. It's simple, it's angry and it's urban. The synchronized head nodding among the bunch of you in a rush to condemn the tastes of others is disconcerting. It's a metal forum, for fuck sake. This whole branch of music (metal, meaning) exists almost specifically from producing music outside the boundaries set by other people, even if that includes being overly mind numbing.


----------



## DLG (Jan 15, 2011)

Randy said:


> Because some people over the age of 17 (I'm 24) like hardcore, and their brand of deathcore reminds me a lot of hardcore. It's simple, it's angry and it's urban. The synchronized head nodding among the bunch of you in a rush to condemn the tastes of others is disconcerting. It's a metal forum, for fuck sake. This whole branch of music (metal, meaning) exists almost specifically from producing music outside the boundaries set by other people, even if that includes being overly mind numbing.



Everyone I know who is over 20 and listens to hardcore would not call this hardcore either.

They grew up on Cro-Mags and shit like that. This has more to do with nu-metal than hardcore imo.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not fighting you on genres. There was a hardcore thread on here a month or two ago, and I posted a few of the bands I got into when I was younger. Emmure isn't hardcore, they're deathcore. It's similar. Not the same. But the components I liked in hardcore, for the most part, are here. If we want a cork-sniffer thread about genre lines, I could make another "everyone fight eachother for thirty pages" thread where nobody will learn anything and it'll be a big black stain in the middle of General Music for a little while. Or we could learn not to come into threads almost specifically to either insult other people's tastes in music or agree with people who insult people's tastes in music.


----------



## Duke318 (Jan 15, 2011)

Randy said:


> Because some people over the age of 17 (I'm 24) like hardcore, and their brand of deathcore reminds me a lot of hardcore. It's simple, it's angry and it's urban. The synchronized head nodding among the bunch of you in a rush to condemn the tastes of others is disconcerting. It's a metal forum, for fuck sake. This whole branch of music (metal, meaning) exists almost specifically from producing music outside the boundaries set by other people, even if that includes being overly mind numbing.



I just don't get it. I'm not even anti-hardcore. True hardcore like Earth Crisis is the shit. Emmure is a bastardization to me. I just can't stand the fans and the band image.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good for you. I don't like you either.


----------



## Duke318 (Jan 15, 2011)

Randy said:


> Good for you. I don't like you either.










emmure.ytmnd.com


----------



## Joose (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, some of us happen to think Emmure are awesome. I love their live shows, they're pretty chill dudes to hang out with and their CDs just make me wanna headbang.

I'd take Emmure over any thrash band, because I don't like thrash. But I don't go around telling people that I think Slayer is one of the most overrated, shitty, uninteresting metal bands I've ever heard. Because Slayer has made it in music, I haven't. In fact, that's probably the first time I've said how I really feel about Slayer on any forum, YouTube or anything.

Emmure have had quite an impact on what is currently a very popular genre. Hell, I just heard the full version of "Children of Cyberton", I love it. I also love how they address all you Emmure-shit-talkers. "How much more proof do you want, you can't fuck with us?!". Because it's true. Emmure is only getting bigger and better. Really seems to piss some people off, and that's hilarious.

Besides, I really feel like Emmure are in a genre of their own half the time. Most deathcore bands use typical metalcore breakdowns with that dis-chord. Emmure have groove.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 16, 2011)

Please please please, no more deathcore hate. If you can't get into it, I don't care. You don't care that I can't get into symphonic black metal, do you? Wanna hear the reasons I don't like it? No, you probably don't. Let people be. 

Anyways Joose, where did you hear the full version at?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Please please please, no more deathcore hate. If you can't get into it, I don't care. You don't care that I can't get into symphonic black metal, do you? Wanna hear the reasons I don't like it? No, you probably don't. Let people be.
> 
> Anyways Joose, where did you hear the full version at?



I have the urge to use that argument in every djent related thread ever. It seems anything that's not death metal or whatever gets genre trolled. But what are ya do? 

I don't like Emmure very much, and I'm not the biggest fan of most Deathcore, but I have better things to do, and enough common sense not to go and mess with people who love it just for fun.


----------



## Joose (Jan 16, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Please please please, no more deathcore hate. If you can't get into it, I don't care. You don't care that I can't get into symphonic black metal, do you? Wanna hear the reasons I don't like it? No, you probably don't. Let people be.
> 
> Anyways Joose, where did you hear the full version at?



Word.

Here's the full track:

"Children of Cybertron"


----------



## barrett (Jan 16, 2011)

soooo heavy


----------



## gregmarx7 (Jan 16, 2011)

It is indeed incredibly heavy. 

Whether you love it or hate it, you have to admit, these guys have made a successful niche for themselves.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jan 16, 2011)

Joose said:


> Word.
> 
> Here's the full track:
> 
> "Children of Cybertron"




It sounds sooo sick, even though it's not much longer than the original teaser.  

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2011)

gregmarx7 said:


> It is indeed incredibly heavy.
> 
> Whether you love it or hate it, you have to admit, these guys have made a successful niche for themselves.



I would not say they've called a niche at all. The Aracia Strain occupies and the same niche and does it much better IMO. (not that I can stand either band)


----------



## Marcus (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds like they've tuned down to G 

IMO it's got a bit of an Impending Doom vibe to it, I'll be eagerly anticipating this album


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 16, 2011)

That definitely caught my attention. I can only hope the album can match that. Incredibly, implausibly heavy. I can't wait to put that shit in the truck and just cruise the back roads.

Or that could be the best almost-two-minutes of the album 
Thanks for the video, Joose. +1 to you, sir.


----------



## Joose (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone heard the 30 second preview of the first single, "Demons With Ryu"?



Just makes me anticipate my pre-order gettin' here even more!


----------



## Joose (Jan 18, 2011)

The amount of love I have for the new single, "Demons With Ryu", tells me how much the Emmure haters are REALLY gonna hate this one haha.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 18, 2011)

Joose said:


> The amount of love I have for the new single, "Demons With Ryu", tells me how much the Emmure haters are REALLY gonna hate this one haha.



ROUND ONE! FIGHT!

Music for my generation hahaha.
I wonder what the kids will be into when I'm 40? I'll be trolling them while extolling the virtues of Emmure and Whitechapel. 

My future is dismal, indeed. .


----------



## Joose (Jan 18, 2011)

^That part cracked me up! I still play those games on my Genesis from time to time.

Here's the song, for those who haven't heard it.

(1:18 begins a riff that I can't wait to let our ex-bassist hear. He absolutely hates shit like that!)


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Jan 19, 2011)

I think Demons with Ryu alone is better than Felony as a whole. I'm super stoked for this album. As much as i love Emmure though i can totally understand why people love to hate them.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm taking a live and let live approach to emmure, not my bag, but if other people like it, I'm sure as hell not going to stop them.. I'll never understand why people feel the need to attack what other people listen to. Don't like it? Good, because you DON'T have to listen. Anyway, carry on..


----------



## Joose (Jan 19, 2011)

^Too bad more people aren't that mature.

@NeoTheMaggot - Of course, like I said before, Emmure's music is retarded. But it's ridiculously awesome and bad ass at the same time.

Plus, I don't get the Acacia Strain comparisons... I listened to every track off their albums, and I was far less interested in them than Emmure. Emmure is fun-deathcore lol.


----------



## bulb (Jan 19, 2011)

Duke318 said:


> I don't understand how anyone over 17 years old can like Emmure.



Im 26, and i think they are fucking awesome.

Just because its not the most ultra tech using all 7 strings at once doesnt mean it cant be good, just look at the deftones, simple and awesome.
Emmure groove hard, and although on paper their "formula" may seem simple, they actually pull it off in a really tasteful way imo.
Plus they sound fucking huge and ultra tight live, but its funny, they are cool to hate, and so people bandwagon, oh well...


----------



## drezdin (Jan 19, 2011)

bulb said:


> Im 26, and i think they are fucking awesome.
> 
> Just because its not the most ultra tech using all 7 strings at once doesnt mean it cant be good, just look at the deftones, simple and awesome.
> Emmure groove hard, and although on paper their "formula" may seem simple, they actually pull it off in a really tasteful way imo.
> Plus they sound fucking huge and ultra tight live, but its funny, they are cool to hate, and so people bandwagon, oh well...



Well said sir.
I can't for the life of me figure out why people waste their time going on and on about a band they don't like


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2011)

Sadly, Deathcore and Djent are dirty words, albeit with good reason. I sympathise with all parties, but I don't see why it's such a big issue.

If you don't like Djent, say something helpful rather than "I don't like Djent". I did that the other day and sure enough, it was well received and the thread didn't get derailed, rather the point was accepted and we moved on because I hadn't inadvertently trolled the thread.

I can't help but feel that there is a lot of knee-jerk reactions to these two genres. If you can bring yourself to get past the dogma surrounding them, you can actually find some pretty cool bands. I'm not afraid to say that I listen to Deathcore and Djent because I believe that there are good bands in both genres, admittedly not many, but isn't that the same with any genre? I find I like about 5% of bands from any given genre, except Death Metal 

I guess what I'm trying to say is the following... Don't be a prick. Be helpful or don't post at all. It's obvious that if a thread is started it's for people who DO enjoy the music, so would it kill you to not post in it?


----------



## Razzy (Jan 19, 2011)

bulb said:


> Im 26, and i think they are fucking awesome.
> 
> Just because its not the most ultra tech using all 7 strings at once doesnt mean it cant be good, just look at the deftones, simple and awesome.
> Emmure groove hard, and although on paper their "formula" may seem simple, they actually pull it off in a really tasteful way imo.
> Plus they sound fucking huge and ultra tight live, but its funny, they are cool to hate, and so people bandwagon, oh well...



Here's where everyone on the forum suddenly starts liking Emmure.


----------



## DLG (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't even know what an Emmure is, but that's chalked up to me behind almost 30 and totally out of the loop as far as deathcore is concerned. The only band names I recognized in this thread were Suicide Silence and White Chapel, but I don't know any songs by them either, I just kinda know what they sound like, which is not for me. 

If I don't like it I'll just keep it moving instead of arguing. Arguing with someone 10 years younger than myself about why they should stop listening to deathcore and buy the first four Morbid Angel albums is like trying to explain the lyricism of Rakim on Paid in Full to a 15 year old kid who listens to Waka Flocka Flame, you kinda had to be there. 

When I was in high school there were oldschool metalheads telling me that Meshuggah and Strapping Young Lad is garbage, that's just how it goes


----------



## Asrial (Jan 19, 2011)

This is absolutely brilliant, I am a sucker for good -core.
And yes, djent and xcore is definately a tabuu these days, mostly because they are so overused. But hey, if the dudes can make proper music which applies those conditions, then what is there to kill for?

Bang your heads fellas, don't bang each others heads.


----------



## Joose (Jan 19, 2011)

The way I see it...

Every great band has a bandwagon of haters. Why? Because they're successful, and every musician who isn't, and doesn't "get" the genre, will bash them because the band has achieved what these bandwagon haters haven't. And they've achieved it doing what they all hate. It's funny, really.

Jealousy at its finest.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuck getting into a genre debate.

I'm just excited to get my hands on this album, and then go to a show and throw down .

No shame


----------



## ROAR (Jan 19, 2011)

Joose said:


> The way I see it...
> 
> Every great band has a bandwagon of haters. Why? Because they're successful, and every musician who isn't, and doesn't "get" the genre, will bash them because the band has achieved what these bandwagon haters haven't. And they've achieved it doing what they all hate. It's funny, really.
> 
> Jealousy at its finest.



This guy said it best.

And though I'm not into Emmure,
I'll give this album a shot just because
I'm a sucker for tone.


----------



## Joose (Jan 19, 2011)

ROAR said:


> And though I'm not into Emmure,
> I'll give this album a shot just because
> I'm a sucker for tone.



Hell yeah. I listened to Children of Cybertron and Demons With Ryu in my car earlier, sounded incredible on my Bostons.


----------



## Elijah (Jan 20, 2011)

That was a teaser????
lol


----------



## Joose (Jan 20, 2011)

^It worked on me. I pre-ordered after 1 listen.


----------



## Revan132 (Jan 20, 2011)

Elijah said:


> That was a teaser????
> lol



Sure teased me with that sexy tone.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 20, 2011)

"X doesn't like X because they are jealous" is honestly the most redundant argument ever. People like things and people don't like things. The things that they don't like can't all be chalked up to jealousy, that doesn't make sense. It's an easy argument to throw around, but it's unlikely to be true in most cases.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen a lot of hate for Emmure, and while I don't really like the whole image they sound massive; and for what they do they it do well. It's not complex and there are other bands that do similar stuff that I prefer, but it's not bad. Jesse posted here a few times, and he seems like a really chill guy.

Unfortunately, the whole scene surrounding this style of music is quite messy, and from personal experience at gigs and talking to fans who really dig this sort of stuff (And I don't mean just Emmure, I mean fully embrace them, the scene and all bands in the same vein) its a very pretentious and suffocating scene. The fans are the worst thing about it. Like some football clubs. I don't know why its that way, different kinds of music attract different kinds of peopleI suppose.

But back on topic, this isn't my cup of tea, but it sounds fucking incredible. Amazing for a POD.


----------



## Harry (Jan 20, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> "X doesn't like X because they are jealous" is honestly the most redundant argument ever. People like things and people don't like things. The things that they don't like can't all be chalked up to jealousy, that doesn't make sense. It's an easy argument to throw around, but it's unlikely to be true in most cases.



This really.
I just don't like Emmure's music, plain and simple. Wow, what a concept 
I'm not a deathcore hater by any means either, I have some genuine love for quite a few deathcore albums, but none of Emmure's work rock my boat at all


----------



## Joose (Jan 20, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> "X doesn't like X because they are jealous" is honestly the most redundant argument ever. People like things and people don't like things. The things that they don't like can't all be chalked up to jealousy, that doesn't make sense. It's an easy argument to throw around, but it's unlikely to be true in most cases.



I disagree, obviously. Everyone I've met who talks shit about Emmure, are just musicians who think their way is the only way.

Music wouldn't be so diverse if we weren't all a little different. I just hate shit talkers, when they have nothing to back it up.

@Harry - See, no issue with that. I never said anything about not liking, I said the shit talkers. All the internet tough guys and shit lol.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 21, 2011)

> @Harry - See, no issue with that. I never said anything about not liking, I said the shit talkers. All the internet tough guys and shit lol.


Internet tough guy is not your personal army.

/4chan shit

I love songs about video games. Especially metal songs about video games. I just have to make that known. Check this out:



And even better, a song about the game for which they are named:


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 21, 2011)

Who is going to be the one to tell them what those metal strips on the fingerboard do? To which they'll reply "Why is it called a fingerboard?". 

I agree the production is good but only for what it is.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 21, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> "X doesn't like X because they are jealous" is honestly the most redundant argument ever. People like things and people don't like things. The things that they don't like can't all be chalked up to jealousy, that doesn't make sense. It's an easy argument to throw around, but it's unlikely to be true in most cases.



I bet they're jelous of me for having a fretting hand.

Okay I'm done with the jokes


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 21, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Internet tough guy is not your personal army.
> 
> /4chan shit
> 
> ...




knew about these guys from before Rev
they're pretty good

i dont know if i wanna call them teasers, or just a bunch of code pointing to a video that got removed...about twice or so  (not directed to the guy posting the videos though)


----------



## The Beard (Jan 23, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I love songs about video games. Especially metal songs about video games. I just have to make that known. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> And even better, a song about the game for which they are named:



I LOVE THIS. 
I'd heard of these guys before but never got around to listening to them


----------



## ThePinealGland (Jan 23, 2011)

bulb said:


> Im 26, and i think they are fucking awesome.
> 
> Just because its not the most ultra tech using all 7 strings at once doesnt mean it cant be good, just look at the deftones, simple and awesome.
> Emmure groove hard, and although on paper their "formula" may seem simple, they actually pull it off in a really tasteful way imo.
> Plus they sound fucking huge and ultra tight live, but its funny, they are cool to hate, and so people bandwagon, oh well...



I'm wondering how much the fact that you toured with them has to do with you "liking" them...

I don't like them because I find their music to be mind numbingly boring & cliche and their lyrics extremely childish & unintelligent.... not because they're "cool to hate"...


----------



## pwilldabeast14 (Jan 24, 2011)

alright now someone out theres gotta agree with me that emmure sounds heavy as all fuckkk  just listened to demons with ryu on youtube


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/142755-new-emmure-song-teaser.html

been up for a while


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2011)

000-000-00---000-000-00---0?!?!?


----------



## Joose (Feb 8, 2011)

I was gonna post this in the thread with the first teaser we got, but I felt it deserved its own. Hopefully you Mods agree!

Anyway, I can't wait! I truly enjoyed everything I heard in this preview.


----------



## Randy (Feb 8, 2011)

Teaser approved. I merely tolerated their other releases but this sounds like something I can actually get into.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm still waiting for them to get their own identity in music like whitechapel has. We'll see if this one is the album where that happens.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 9, 2011)

Did I really just listen to a preview of nothing but breakdowns, why yes, I did


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats a really great tone they have though, I'm aiming for something similar just with a tighter low end.


----------



## ROAR (Feb 9, 2011)

Seriously, that tone is amazing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 9, 2011)

The production on this is insane. Who did it? You know it sounds good when a non-fan compliments that.

:EDIT: Nevermind. Sturgis did it. Probably the only thing I like tonewise from him.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 9, 2011)

cool breakdown when does the song start? oh thats an album? oh..


----------



## Elijah (Feb 9, 2011)

Is the tone really THAT amazing though?


----------



## Elijah (Feb 9, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> cool breakdown when does the song start? oh thats an album? oh..



and lol


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm really digging 6:31


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll give this a listen as I heard 3 sections that had some pretty interesting riffage going on.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok, 1:30-2:00 would be one of the sections I was talking about, 3:00-3:30 would be another, 4:30-5:00 is another, and yet another from 5:00-5:30, and also 6:30-7:00. Ok so that's 5 sections that I actually dug.


----------



## DVRP (Feb 9, 2011)

The production seems nice. That tone is just delicious. Im pretty stoked for this release.


----------



## Joose (Feb 9, 2011)

Elijah said:


> Is the tone really THAT amazing though?



Yes. It is.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 9, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I'll give this a listen as I heard 3 sections that had some pretty interesting *riffage *going on.




i don't think i have ever heard that term associated with Emmure


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 9, 2011)

I hope there's less of the "dissonant upper-register chords with shrieking vocals" (that suddenly pop up in the middle of a breakdown) on this record (hopefully that description makes sense). I know that's sort of Emmure's trademark, but god damn do I hate it. So ear piercing.


----------



## Gitte (Feb 9, 2011)

i just cant wait for the album to be released. Breakdown Galore!!


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I hope there's less of the "dissonant upper-register chords with shrieking vocals" (that suddenly pop up in the middle of a breakdown) on this record (hopefully that description makes sense). I know that's sort of Emmure's trademark, but god damn do I hate it. So ear piercing.



i agree. i hope they do more of the ultra-low register dissonant chords like at the beginning of this video. kinda how the new ion dissonance does here and there.

this should tide me over well until BoO... and TesseracT... and Monuments... and new rumored Chimp Spanner..... and new rumored AAL... FFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Feb 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I hope there's less of the "dissonant upper-register chords with shrieking vocals" (that suddenly pop up in the middle of a breakdown) on this record (hopefully that description makes sense). I know that's sort of Emmure's trademark, but god damn do I hate it. So ear piercing.



haha that was immediately in the 'second' preview wasnt it?


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 9, 2011)

New video....i think i might actually enjoy this cd


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 9, 2011)

LamaSabachthani said:


> haha that was immediately in the 'second' preview wasnt it?



This is the best example of it;


----------



## Switch30 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jesus I love these guys, awesome sound


----------



## Encephalon5 (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't know these guys were Orson Scott Card fans.

Edit:Come on. He wrote Enders Game. The second book in the series is called Speaker For The Dead.....


Goddammit


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 9, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> This is the best example of it;




That was the most obnoxious thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> New video....i think i might actually enjoy this cd




That is certainly more my speed.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 9, 2011)

If they quit that dissonant chord crap, Started fretting some notes, and put a little more effort into songwriting, I'd actually listen to this. We'll see when the full album drops. Teasers are kinda useless IMO.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 9, 2011)

ok, i have a confession. I shouldn't like this, and parts of me don't want to, but it's just so.....ignorant sounding... 

I love it. The slow breakdown-y parts, the dubstep parts, i'm sooo buying this.


----------



## NickSBTT (Feb 10, 2011)

Randy said:


> That is certainly more my speed.



Elysia @ 1:35.



^^ 0:26 in that.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> New video....i think i might actually enjoy this cd




I think I like this.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Feb 10, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> New video....i think i might actually enjoy this cd




I've been really digging this


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats almost as bad as that winds of plague video


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 10, 2011)

i didnt like them before. then i watched that Ibanez RG8 video with the guitarist and i wanted to neck punch babies. shit got real.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 10, 2011)

I think I might like this album more than GTTG, just based on what I've heard so far. I need to somehow get Joey Sturgis' POD tones. 
Frankie also seems to have cleaned up his vocal technique. TBH, I'm surprised he can even scream anymore. He used to just shred his throat.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 10, 2011)

What's up with the drummer's hat?
He wears that thing in every video


----------



## Variant (Feb 10, 2011)

Dude, NY Yankees inlay... metal...  

Actually, I kinda like his vocals, sans the stupid "bro calls"... it's a good mix of gut and squall, if you will. There's just way too much "Northeast sign language" or whatever the fuck you call it going on with these guys... and I'm from the Northeast. We get it, you're from Queens.  Why don't y'all just get some hoodies with a map of the Burroughs on 'em?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 10, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> New video....i think i might actually enjoy this cd




Cool, just what I needed to hear, ripping off the Acacia Strain with Fred Durst vocals thrown in for good measure.


Also, if they're from Queens, why the fuck does he have a Yankees inlay on his guitar? Goddamn posers.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 10, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Cool, just what I needed to hear, ripping off the Acacia Strain with Fred Durst vocals thrown in for good measure.
> 
> 
> Also, if they're from Queens, why the fuck does he have a Yankees inlay on his guitar? Goddamn posers.



Yeah, everything on the teaser sounds like Whoa! Shut It Down.
Except that it doesn't. 

& I thought Queens was in NYC? Unless there's more to this that I wouldn't be aware of. I don't live there, obviously.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Yeah, everything on the teaser sounds like Whoa! Shut It Down.
> Except that it doesn't.
> 
> & I thought Queens was in NYC? Unless there's more to this that I wouldn't be aware of. I don't live there, obviously.



Queens is in NYC, but they have a team there. They're called the Mets, but jocking the Yankees is typically indicative of someone who knows nothing about baseball, but backs the team with the most championships/money.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 10, 2011)

0:48 till 1:10 was rad. Groove and aggression but not just one chord chugging. That was some weighty shit


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 10, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Cool, just what I needed to hear, ripping off the Acacia Strain with Fred Durst vocals thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Everyone knows that emmure straight ripped off the acacia strain hard but im done hearin it, these days everyone rips off someone and theres nothing we can do....besides the acacia strain ripped off on broken wings


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2011)

Variant said:


> Why don't y'all just get some hoodies with a map of the Burroughs on 'em?



Sweet, they sell those?


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 10, 2011)

Randy said:


> Sweet, they sell those?


 
....on hats too


----------



## Joose (Feb 10, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Queens is in NYC, but they have a team there. They're called the Mets, but jocking the Yankees is typically indicative of someone who knows nothing about baseball, but backs the team with the most championships/money.



Or he's a Yankees fan.



"Solar Flare Homicide" is fucking sick, by the way. It's becoming increasingly obvious that this will easily be my favorite Emmure album. And for the record, I love them all.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 10, 2011)

if emmure's "ripping off" acacia strain then that's fine with me. the last AS was boring so maybe i'll just switch over to emmure. 

they fill my need for a overly heavy, ridiculous, unserious, percussive, rhythm-centric vomit core band. i could go out of my way to find reasons to hate on them and post it here but i'd rather save my energy for other threads.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 10, 2011)

Joose said:


> Or he's a Yankees fan.


 
 easiest answer is usually the most accurate, haha. 

Really looking forward to getting this album. I love mosh hardcore stuff. It's all about the groove!


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 10, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Queens is in NYC, but they have a team there. They're called the Mets, but jocking the Yankees is typically indicative of someone who knows nothing about baseball, but backs the team with the most championships/money.



I think you meant the team with the most New Era hats.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 11, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I think you meant the team with the most New Era hats.



That's true too. The Yankees and their fans are scum anyhow.


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 11, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> That's true too. The Yankees and their fans are scum anyhow.


 
How are you gonna call a team and their entire fan base scum. Eat me  mets dont got shit


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 11, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> How are you gonna call a team and their entire fan base scum. Eat me  mets dont got shit



Because I have watched baseball for the better part of twenty years, and they have yet to do anything from the ownership level, down to the management, the product the put on the field, and the miscreants that attend the games, to suggest otherwise. They interfere with fly balls at the wall more than all other fanbases combined, they spit on fans and family members of opposing teams, and trying to start fights. I'm all for a competitive atmosphere, but a bunch of drunk guidos is way overboard. Fuck A-Fraud and Nick Swisher's crying ass. Derek Jeter is by far the most overrated player in the history of baseball, especially defensively. He is singlehandedly the reason the golden glove is meaningless nowadays, and if he didn't wear pinstripes, no one would have heard of him. And a right back at ya for that wonderful ALCS.


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 11, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Because I have watched baseball for the better part of twenty years, and they have yet to do anything from the ownership level, down to the management, the product the put on the field, and the miscreants that attend the games, to suggest otherwise. They interfere with fly balls at the wall more than all other fanbases combined, they spit on fans and family members of opposing teams, and trying to start fights. I'm all for a competitive atmosphere, but a bunch of drunk guidos is way overboard. Fuck A-Fraud and Nick Swisher's crying ass. Derek Jeter is by far the most overrated player in the history of baseball, especially defensively. He is singlehandedly the reason the golden glove is meaningless nowadays, and if he didn't wear pinstripes, no one would have heard of him. And a right back at ya for that wonderful ALCS.


 
Honestly im sorry but this comment is bs...yankee fans are scum cause some people go for fly balls, im sure they do it more then all fanbases combined too, that just sounds stupid. And they spit on people and their all drunk and from italian decent. Come on man really. And for the derek jeter comment even his fans get tired of all his overexposure but he is a guaranteed shoe in for the hall of fame first year hes eligible. come on about have 3000 hits with a career avg. of 314 but hes overrated right....and too bad they couldent beat the giants


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread devolved quickly....


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 11, 2011)

It didn't start on a great note to begin with


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 11, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> It didn't start on a great note to begin with


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 11, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> It didn't start on a great note to begin with



Much like an Emmure song. Hey-o!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 11, 2011)

Cure for optimism said:


> Honestly im sorry but this comment is bs...yankee fans are scum cause some people go for fly balls, im sure they do it more then all fanbases combined too, that just sounds stupid. And they spit on people and their all drunk and from italian decent. Come on man really. And for the derek jeter comment even his fans get tired of all his overexposure but he is a guaranteed shoe in for the hall of fame first year hes eligible. come on about have 3000 hits with a career avg. of 314 but hes overrated right....and too bad they couldent beat the giants



There's a difference between going for fly balls and interfering. The rule is in place for a reason. Jeter is overrated. I never said he was bad, but his numbers are inflated by hitting in one of the most consistently dangerous lineups his entire career, and he's regarded as one of the top defensive short stops when statistics and facts show he's one of the worst. That would be the very definition of overrated. The best team in all of baseball, the Phillies, couldn't even beat the Giants. That was just a team of destiny.


----------



## Revan132 (Feb 11, 2011)

On an on-topic note, I have never heard anything heavier than this tone/production. Ever.

/thread


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 12, 2011)

Emmure aren't my thing, but I prefer metal.


----------



## DLG (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Ckackley (Feb 12, 2011)

I checked this thread totally expecting to hate it.. But damn. It's a shame the singer reminds me of Fred Durst,(as someone else pointed out as well). The guitars sound tight as hell and the production is pretty amazing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 12, 2011)

That tone is goddamn incredible.

Joey Sturgis is the man.


----------



## Gothberg (Feb 12, 2011)

yet another new song

personally I love 0.53 and 1.19, but then again I enjoyed their previous records.


----------



## Joose (Feb 12, 2011)

^Yeah, that was posted awhile ago. It's awesome.

Tuesday can't come any slower... I haven't been this excited for an album since Periphery and the new Sevendust came out on 420 last year.


----------



## -One- (Feb 12, 2011)

Won't comment on the music (I have a love/hate relationship with Emmure, including this album's songs), but I will say that Sturgis has done better. The vocals kind of drown everything else out it seems.


----------



## Thep (Feb 12, 2011)

I hate every single thing about Emmure, and I can't think any other bands I feel that way about. Everything: Guitar tone, guitars, guitar riffs, image, theme, glasses, wiggers, drum beats, vocals, lyrics, musicality, breakdowns, and every other aspect of Emmure one can think of. Hell, If they were to try to sell me the speakers from their guitar cabinet for 50 cents, I wouldn't buy it simply because the oils left behind from touch the speaker with their fingers. 


I was just listening to Gorod, and then all the praise Emmure gets makes me want to quit playing guitar.


----------



## johnythehero (Feb 12, 2011)

Thep said:


> I hate every single thing about Emmure, and I can't think any other bands I feel that way about. Everything: Guitar tone, guitars, guitar riffs, image, theme, glasses, wiggers, drum beats, vocals, lyrics, musicality, breakdowns, and every other aspect of Emmure one can think of. Hell, If they were to try to sell me the speakers from their guitar cabinet for 50 cents, I wouldn't buy it simply because the oils left behind from touch the speaker with their fingers.
> 
> 
> I was just listening to Gorod, and then all the praise Emmure gets makes me want to quit playing guitar.


 If you hate them that much why did you even click on the thread when the title clearly says its Emmure.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 12, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> If you hate them that much why did you even click on the thread when the title clearly says its Emmure.



Cause I don't think it says the "Official Emmure Praise thread", he wasn't the first to say something negative about the band, and I can't say I disagree with him.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 12, 2011)

-One- said:


> Won't comment on the music (I have a love/hate relationship with Emmure, including this album's songs), but I will say that Sturgis has done better. The vocals kind of drown everything else out it seems.



Are you listening to the 720/1080p audiio feeds? Sounds great to me..



Thep said:


> I hate every single thing about Emmure, and I can't think any other bands I feel that way about. Everything: Guitar tone, guitars, guitar riffs, image, theme, glasses, wiggers, drum beats, vocals, lyrics, musicality, breakdowns, and every other aspect of Emmure one can think of. Hell, If they were to try to sell me the speakers from their guitar cabinet for 50 cents, I wouldn't buy it simply because the oils left behind from touch the speaker with their fingers.
> 
> 
> I was just listening to Gorod, and then all the praise Emmure gets makes me want to quit playing guitar.



Damn,,. anytime someone feels so strongly about something that they can easily avoid it usually means theres more to it... like maybe deep down inside you really want to buy the cd, but you might lose some metal cred or something? I dunno. 

I like the guitar/bass tone on this preview fwiw.


----------



## johnythehero (Feb 12, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Cause I don't think it says the "Official Emmure Praise thread", he wasn't the first to say something negative about the band, and I can't say I disagree with him.


but if I hated something as much as he says he does I would probably just ignore the whole thread  don't want to start a pointless interweb fight.

EDIT: cyril v said pretty much what I was getting at


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 12, 2011)

I came in because I was expecting a horrible un-dynamic "br00tulz" band and wanted to see if it was as bad as I was expecting. It was worse, in fact, and I was impressed.

I can't stand this kind of music normally, but this is just a hilariously bad example of the breed.


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 12, 2011)

My sisters boyfriend is good friends with them and i just heard the album. A lot better then what i expected and im the usual emmure hater...ill never really enjoy the vocals but the guitar tones sound great. It sounds like they change them throughout too. I think you guys are gonna like this one despite the usual emmure crap like that slow song they try to make melodic and that overused breakdown their playing to be as heavy as possible at live shows but none the less its gonna be a good release...btw their next album is gonna be on a new label which means they might have a whole new sound after this cd but who knows


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 12, 2011)

there's a point where expressing dislike of a band in one of it's threads becomes trolling. typically when someone posts it more than a few times or goes out of their way to describe in detail just how much the hate said band without even commenting on the OP's embedded video.

it sets a bad example for other users. imagine if every thread were like that.


----------



## Cure for optimism (Feb 12, 2011)

/\


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 12, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> If you hate them that much why did you even click on the thread when the title clearly says its Emmure.



"I just don't understand how you couldn't love a half dozen wiggers tuning to dropped-z on seven strings..."


----------



## johnythehero (Feb 13, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> "I just don't understand how you couldn't love a half dozen wiggers tuning to dropped-z on seven strings..."


 its....diffrent I'll give you that but with how much detail he described how mach he hated emmure I would figure that he would steer clear of anything Emmure, I am not a big Emmure fan by no means the the tone is pretty awesome on this album, but that was border line trolling .02


----------



## lookralphsbak (Feb 13, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Cool, just what I needed to hear, ripping off the Acacia Strain with Fred Durst vocals thrown in for good measure.
> 
> 
> Also, if they're from Queens, why the fuck does he have a Yankees inlay on his guitar? Goddamn posers.


They're from Connecticut... Also, I'm from Brooklyn and I prefer the Yankees... It's the NY Yankees not the Bronx Yankees... and don't argue my point with "THE BRONX BOMBERS". what ever... I'll get a NY Yankees logo on my guitar


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so excited to be bored out of my mind


----------



## -One- (Feb 13, 2011)

cyril v said:


> Are you listening to the 720/1080p audiio feeds? Sounds great to me..


I dunno, I downloaded the leak, and it sounds much better than the stream. So maybe it's just YouTube. I was listening to the 720p feed, btw.


----------



## Joose (Feb 13, 2011)

Thep said:


> I hate every single thing about Emmure, and I can't think any other bands I feel that way about. Everything: Guitar tone, guitars, guitar riffs, image, theme, glasses, wiggers, drum beats, vocals, lyrics, musicality, breakdowns, and every other aspect of Emmure one can think of. *Hell, If they were to try to sell me the speakers from their guitar cabinet for 50 cents, I wouldn't buy it simply because the oils left behind from touch the speaker with their fingers. *
> 
> 
> I was just listening to Gorod, and then all the praise Emmure gets makes me want to quit playing guitar.



Bullshit

Sounds like a closet-fan. 

Anyway, I have a friend with the leak... but I think I'm gonna wait till Tuesday. I heard one song, "My Name Is Thanos" and it was the shit.

And how I wish some of their old songs had the new album's production!

Like this, one of my absolute favorites from them. (1:22 is the shit, that damn near scared me when I was uh... not sober, haha)


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 13, 2011)

Because a good friend at my local Hot Topic hooked me up, I've got my hands on the actual CD! It's just what I was hoping for it to be, and there's definitely a lot here than even just casual deathcore listeners should be able to enjoy.

There is something very wrong with this album, though. It has 15 songs and is only about 40 minutes long.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 13, 2011)

This album actually sounds really cool. I'm going to probably buy it and stop being such a hater lol


----------



## Joose (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I saw the run times for all the songs, apparently a lot of them are very short.

Nothin' wrong with just gettin' to the point in the songs, right?


----------



## rotebass (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't wait for this album, I don't care if 7string thinks it's not cool enough - or too cool, whatever the case may be.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 13, 2011)

Flameshield Go!
 
I'm one of those Emmure haters, And I still like what I hear in these previews. 
Solar flare homocide is really catchy, IMO.


----------



## Switch30 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to say this album is amazing, felt like windmilling down the street while listening to it the other day


----------



## Disarmed XR (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure why everyone hates Emmure so much. Not a scene-ster, but I like the anger Felony had and SotD is pretty damn good so far.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't hate Emmure by any means, but I haven't liked the previous albums (the previously mentioned shrill voiced shrieks really irritate me, as well as the general "wigerness" that pervades the albums (probably has more to do with their image than actual sound)). However, I plan on giving this an unbiased listen. I didn't care much for the Acacia Strain either, but I really like Wormwood. Maybe this will be good too?  You know, since they rip them off and all.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 13, 2011)

The "wiggerness" transcends their image and finds its way in their sound via the shameless Fred Durst tribute vocals.


----------



## -One- (Feb 13, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I don't hate Emmure by any means, but I haven't liked the previous albums (the previously mentioned shrill voiced shrieks really irritate me, as well as the general "wigerness" that pervades the albums (probably has more to do with their image than actual sound)). However, I plan on giving this an unbiased listen. I didn't care much for the Acacia Strain either, but I really like Wormwood. Maybe this will be good too?  You know, since they rip them off and all.


Nah, cause _Wormwood_ is just a boring, uninspired version of _Catch Thirtythree_, whereas I don't know what this came from


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 13, 2011)

-One- said:


> uninspired version of _Catch Thirtythree_,





Well that's certainly a unique sentiment.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 14, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> The "wiggerness" transcends their image and finds its way in their sound via the shameless Fred Durst tribute vocals.









_derpin_



gunshow86de said:


> I don't hate Emmure by any means, but I haven't liked the previous albums (the previously mentioned shrill voiced shrieks really irritate me, as well as the general "wigerness" that pervades the albums (probably has more to do with their image than actual sound)). However, I plan on giving this an unbiased listen. I didn't care much for the Acacia Strain either, but I really like Wormwood. Maybe this will be good too?  You know, since they rip them off and all.



The only issue I have with this band is that whenever I hear/see their name, I remember fondly of the RGD 7 guitar, but then puke in my mouth a lil when I remember that horrid promo video.


----------



## blr5109 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not a huge emmure fan but I can appreciate this album much more than felony. As everyone has already previously stated, i find the tone to be amazing and the production to be spot on. Theres a few songs I really enjoy while there are others I could do without. Hopefully the bandwagon of haters will slow down a bit after this album is released.


----------



## Variant (Feb 14, 2011)

Honesty, I _*do*_ want to hate on these guys because of the ballcap shenanigans, but even Marco threw one of their vids at me and, honestly, they do a good job at what they do... reminds me of being a hardcore hater in the '90s and loving Biohazard honestly.  Way less stupid and campy as The Acadia Strain who think everything's worthy of some fucking forgettable hipster joke vid enshrouded with totally unmemorable riffing... or the seemingly boardroom concoction that is Winds Of Plague. Emmure seems more focused than that. Maybe it's just me. Angst ridden crybabies or not, I dig their arrangements and songs more than a lot of the deathcore acts. For realzies.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 14, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> That tone is goddamn incredible.
> 
> Joey Sturgis is the man.



PodXT diamondplate model. Sturgis is a wizard with that shit.


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2011)

Variant said:


> Honesty, I _*do*_ want to hate on these guys because of the ballcap shenanigans, but even Marco threw one of their vids at me and, honestly, they do a good job at what they do... reminds me of being a hardcore hater in the '90s and loving Biohazard honestly.  Way less stupid and campy as The Acadia Strain who think everything's worthy of some fucking forgettable joke vid enshrouded with totally unmemorable riffing... or the seemingly boardroom concoction that is Winds Of Plague. Emmure seems more focused than that. Maybe it's just me. Angst ridden crybabies or not, I dig their arrangements and songs more than a lot of the deathcore acts. For realzies.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2011)

I like the part where there's a breakdown.


----------



## Variant (Feb 15, 2011)

Randy said:


>



Oh, I ain't gonna buy it or anything.  No worries there, there's new Obscura coming out.


----------



## Joose (Feb 15, 2011)

Got the album. WOW, this shit is nasty.

"My Name Is Thanos" is an easy favorite for me.


----------



## baboisking (Feb 15, 2011)

Speaker of The Dead is awesome. Straight-up badass heaviness.


----------



## Joose (Feb 15, 2011)

^Agreed. "My Name Is Thanos", "Drug Dealer Friend", "Dogs Get Put Down", "Lights Bring Salvation" and "Solar Flare Homicide" are truly awesome.

I wish "Word of Intulo" was longer.


----------



## ncbrock (Feb 16, 2011)

i like their new album, besides like two songs that over do the like uh.. idk how to explain it. the wow-wow-wow-wow, wobble scream\growl thing thats high pitched. Its kind of their style i guess, but thats the only thing that I dont like on the album


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 16, 2011)

*NSFW*



Whether you like them or not, this is funny.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2011)

That was pretty hilarious.


----------



## DLG (Feb 16, 2011)

pretty great


----------



## DLG (Feb 16, 2011)

...and it's for wiggers....are you a wigger?


----------



## DVRP (Feb 16, 2011)

From what my friend showed me, it seems badasss!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 16, 2011)

"go jerk off to devin townsend" 


















..Gladly


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 16, 2011)

That was so random.


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 17, 2011)

It's funny cuz it's true


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Feb 17, 2011)

Hahahah!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 17, 2011)

The maker of this video just can't handle it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 17, 2011)

Fuck yes


----------



## McKay (Feb 17, 2011)

_NOOO

METAL CAN'T CHANGE. THEY'RE LISTENING TO HEAVY MUSIC BUT DRESS AND ACT DIFFERENTLY. STOP LIKING WHAT I DON'T LIKE!!!!

NOOOOOO_

Fuck off.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 17, 2011)

It's like the Emmure thread we already have, but with more bears! (or dogs, evidently)


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 17, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> It's like the Emmure thread we already have, but with more bears! (or dogs, evidently)



and more sandy vaginas


----------



## Variant (Feb 17, 2011)

In before the flame war & subsequent lock.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 17, 2011)

Variant said:


> In before the flame war & subsequent lock.



+1. I like where this is goin'


----------



## brtlkyremtl (Feb 17, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Queens is in NYC, but they have a team there. They're called the Mets, but jocking the Yankees is typically indicative of someone who knows nothing about baseball, but backs the team with the most championships/money.


 
ok first off if you dont like this band dont fuckin listen to them that simple, i personally like them and think there heavy and there music makes me wanna kick some ass. second stop being ignorant, if you think you can do it better lets hear it i dont see you or your band making cds and playing shows around the world... third who cares if there from queens or not they can like whatever fuckin baseball team they wanna like and wanna represent, i live in houston texas and absolutely hate every texas baseball team there is, i myself am from northern california and love the sf giants and could careless about any other baseball team in california, its called personal preference, get a fuckin clue you losers!! im out!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 17, 2011)

brtlkyremtl said:


> _*blah blah whine bitch blah_*,
> 
> get a fuckin clue you losers!! im out!!



You certainly are. 

Also, the "let's see you do better or you aren't allowed to have an opinion" argument never holds any water. Can you direct a major motion picture? No? Well then, you aren't allowed to tell me Seltzer/Friedberg movies officially killed satire. 

Back on topic;


Got around to listening to the album on my way to work today. It's decent. Not monumental, but pretty heavy and it gives me just enough of a Nu-metal vibe to satisfy the part of me that's too embarrassed to play a Limp Bizkit record with the windows down.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

brtlkyremtl said:


> if you think you can do it better lets hear it i dont see you or your band making cds and playing shows around the world...


 
Guess none of us can judge Justin Bieber then, after all he makes CDs and travels the world. 


The album sounds good, but it doesn't do anything for me that other bands can't do better. Personally, I have no problem with breakdowns but they have to kinda balance with the rest of the music, so you can appreciate them better. Here, it's hard to tell when there isn't a breakdown. Plus I don't like the whole image they have attached to them. I think they could experiment more. Jesse posted on here a while back though, and he seems like a real nice guy, so power to em. 

I also just looked up their wikipedia page, got some harsh but hilarious results.


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 17, 2011)

"*Emmure* is a worthless American band."

Mint


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 17, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> "*Emmure* is a worthless American band."
> 
> Mint



About fifteen minutes ago, instead of "worthless" it said "fagcore."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

EDIT - Decided not to include a print screen of it, you can see it on my facebook if you have me on there.


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2011)

Merged all the stuff for the new album into one thread, since it was getting kinda messy.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 17, 2011)

This album sounds like they stopped fucking around. I don't know whether it was working with Joey Sturgis, since he not only does audio engineer work, but actually produces bands, or if Frankie finally got over being butthurt over some girl, or lastly if the guitarists got tired of being hated on all the time, but these guys really stepped it up. 

I have an indie friend who likes Emmure for the cheesy lines Frankie will yell, and he couldn't appreciate this album because it wasn't as lulzy as he was hoping for. I guess that's a good sign for the band? In any case, they've definitely put out an album that's just crushing.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 17, 2011)

It's pretty groovy from what I've listened to. I don't hate it. It won't be in my top 5 albums of the year, but it isn't the worst.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 17, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> That's true too. The Yankees and their fans are scum anyhow.



A little late from me, but I like the Yankees. My mom loved them way back in the day, and now I like em, too. I'm from Virginia, so technically I have free reign over who I like. Also, I think the fans from NY are despicable and arrogant.

Now, about the new single. It had it's cool moments, and if it had ended 2 minutes earlier, I'd like it. The unnecessary breakdowns need to go away if they want any real credibility in the metal scene.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 17, 2011)

brtlkyremtl said:


> *Ok. First off, *if you dont like this band*,* dont fuckin listen to them*. That simple.* *I* personally like them and think *their* heavy and *their* music makes me wanna kick some ass. *Second,* stop being ignorant*. If* you think you can do it better lets hear it*. I* dont see you or your band making cds and playing shows around the world*. Third, who* cares if there from queens or not*? T*hey can like whatever fuckin baseball team they wanna like and wanna represent*. I* live in houston*,* texas and absolutely hate every texas baseball team there is*. I* myself am from northern california and love the sf giants and could *care less* about any other baseball team in california*. I*ts called personal preference*. G*et a fuckin clue you losers!! *I'*m out!!





All spelling errors corrected and bolded (except the capitalization).


----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 17, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> This album sounds like they stopped fucking around. I don't know whether it was working with Joey Sturgis, since he not only does audio engineer work, but actually produces bands, or if Frankie finally got over being butthurt over some girl, or lastly if the guitarists got tired of being hated on all the time, but these guys really stepped it up.
> 
> I have an indie friend who likes Emmure for the cheesy lines Frankie will yell, and he couldn't appreciate this album because it wasn't as lulzy as he was hoping for. I guess that's a good sign for the band? In any case, they've definitely put out an album that's just crushing.



It's definitely all Sturgis.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a Yankee fan from NY, I like Emmure a little bit, and I will go jerk off to Devin Townsend.


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Joose (Feb 17, 2011)

It'll be in my Top 5 of the year, for sure. I absolutely love every track.

I want that bass tone for our album. I mean, I'd love to have ALL of the tones... But I'd like that bass tone to compliment my guitar tones.


----------



## otop (Feb 18, 2011)

The sad part about this album is the fact that nobody would care if it weren't in a glorious mix


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 18, 2011)

otop said:


> The sad part about this album is the fact that nobody would care if it weren't in a glorious mix



Except for the people who like the band...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 18, 2011)

Dude, be honest. Hopelessly unoriginal riffs and shit production? That's torture.

How about we vacate to my teaser thread? I decided I'd try using the frets on my guitar. I think it worked out pretty well.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 18, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Dude, be honest. Hopelessly unoriginal riffs and shit production? That's torture.
> 
> How about we vacate to my teaser thread? I decided I'd try using the frets on my guitar. I think it worked out pretty well.



Unoriginal and well done . I couldn't be a ripoff and sound that good. 

Sometimes I like to take a break from awesome, technical music and just relax my ears. That's why I listen to Emmure. Blast beats and riffs I can barely wrap my head around start grating on me, especially when I'm actually playing and need to boost my confidence by learning a few easy deathcore songs after failing miserably at a few Yngwie licks.

Anyways, your subjective opinions of any band's music won't change my subjective opinion on that same band's music. I like what I like, and usually for no objective, rational reason. If it appeals to me, I buy the CD. See?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 18, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Unoriginal and well done . I couldn't be a ripoff and sound that good.
> 
> Sometimes I like to take a break from awesome, technical music and just relax my ears. That's why I listen to Emmure. Blast beats and riffs I can barely wrap my head around start grating on me, especially when I'm actually playing and need to boost my confidence by learning a few easy deathcore songs after failing miserably at a few Yngwie licks.
> 
> Anyways, your subjective opinions of any band's music won't change my subjective opinion on that same band's music. I like what I like, and usually for no objective, rational reason. If it appeals to me, I buy the CD. See?



Excellent point.



I still hate this band.

But, continue


----------



## shauneyboy (Feb 18, 2011)

I wouldn't say there a rip off but i wouldn't say there unique by all means i think there a pretty decent band have some pretty catchy hooks imo and are just produced insanely well


----------



## Nats (Feb 18, 2011)

Needs more brakedownes!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a pretty funny read;

MetalSucks » Blog Archive » FRANKIE PALMERI&#8217;S TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN OF THE NEW EMMURE ALBUM: A TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 18, 2011)

well that was certainly an interesting read.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

^

The Decepticon? You're one of them!!!!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm now fully convinced that he's either batshit crazy, or, like one of the comments on the page said, he's just trolling the deathcore community hard.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 18, 2011)

^

Unless their entire career has been one big troll, I really doubt he's intelligent enough for that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 18, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Unless their entire career has been one big troll, I really doubt he's intelligent enough for that.



If he was, I'd have a ton of respect for him......but there's a 0.000000000000001% chance it's true. He's nuts.


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2011)

Drugs, IMO.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 18, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> This is a pretty funny read;
> 
> MetalSucks » Blog Archive » FRANKIE PALMERIS TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN OF THE NEW EMMURE ALBUM: A TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 18, 2011)

Randy said:


> Drugs, IMO.



Probably.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 18, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> This is a pretty funny read;
> 
> MetalSucks » Blog Archive » FRANKIE PALMERIS TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN OF THE NEW EMMURE ALBUM: A TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN



I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 18, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> The Decepticon? You're one of them!!!!!!



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Dammit, but I just like the Transformers a lot.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 18, 2011)

Frankie Thanos Bison D. Lamp


----------



## Necris (Feb 18, 2011)

Either this guy is a fantastic troll or one day while he's playing Street Fighter Ryu is going to turn to him and tell him that he needs to kill the president.


----------



## Joose (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, that was certainly an interesting read.

Made for a good album, though!

People in successful bands tend to be a little... strange, right?


----------



## shauneyboy (Feb 18, 2011)

Joose said:


> Well, that was certainly an interesting read.
> 
> Made for a good album, though!
> 
> People in successful bands tend to be a little... strange, right?



strange isnt the word lol


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 18, 2011)

I honestly don't know what to say about any of that.


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 18, 2011)

That MetalSucks article was hilarious. I didn't have any notions of Frankie being the smartest guy in the world, but that's just something else.


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> I didn't have any notions of Frankie being the smartest guy in the world, but that's just something else.



Watch the video interview. He says some clearly insane sounding shit, but the guy sounds far from stupid. There's no-way 90% of that isn't for the sake of humor.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 18, 2011)

Randy said:


> Watch the video interview. He says some clearly insane sounding shit, but the guy sounds far from stupid. There's no-way 90% of that isn't for the sake of humor.



I'm convinced he's trolling us. Hard.


----------



## Randy (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Joose (Feb 18, 2011)

I really wish they'd come through Jacksoville now. They were here like 4 times within 18 months, but each time was at a venue I simply cannot stand. It's shut down now, so hopefully next time is somewhere better. There's no way it could be at a smaller one; they're too big right now. And I'm fairly certain this album is only going to increase their popularity.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 18, 2011)

If he is trolling, he's doing a damn good job of it.


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's not really a matter of intelligence or not honestly. He could legitimately believe all that he said, it isn't really all that uncommon. A friend of mine (who now has a psych degree) was a hardcore conspiracy theorist and would talk about the most ridiculous stuff with a straight face and would be convinced that if you disagreed/didn't believe him you were either blind to the truth, or in on it, and things like that, and now he admits it was an enabler (Tyler Durden if you've seen Fight Club) and we just laugh whenever I bring it up 

Also, on the same website there was an interview a while ago and he quoted a bunch of conspiracy theories then, I doubt he cares enough about an elaborate trolling scheme to stick with the same idea over a period of months if not years.

edit: http://www.metalsucks.net/2010/06/09/emmures-frankie-palmeri-is-a-certifiable-nutbag/
http://www.metalsucks.net/2010/02/04/emmure-break-out-their-tinfoil-hats/

(the latter link is from February of last year)


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, if a wacko who think's he's actually a character from street fighter can help make an album with awesome production then I'm all for it


----------



## Joose (Feb 19, 2011)

^Word.

And really, is it any weirder than all these bands who think they're Vikings? Or Dethklok, whose music I love by the way.

Hey, it's all interesting.


----------



## Joose (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure why it double-posted.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 19, 2011)

Heard the album in its entirety the other day an I must say that the one thing that stood out to me the most was the drum production, it sounded fucking amazing. The guitar tone was just brutal, tight, defined. Vocals, production wise were well done but the lyrics were fucking horrible. Almost laughable.  Still though, everything sounds so good I've got it on heavy rotation in my car.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Vocals, production wise were well done but the lyrics were fucking horrible. Almost laughable.



I don't even try to figure what vocalists are saying more, honestly. I'm more interested in the actual music anyway.


----------



## DVRP (Feb 19, 2011)

Randy said:


> Watch the video interview. He says some clearly insane sounding shit, but the guy sounds far from stupid. There's no-way 90% of that isn't for the sake of humor.


I cant find a video?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 19, 2011)

DVRP said:


> I cant find a video?



It's 6 posts above your's in a link.

Also, Jesus is a lizard......


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 19, 2011)

I read the full interview, and that only leaves me more confused.

I find it hard to take Frankie seriously (even with his spiritual beliefs) when he accuses other bands of being cookie-cutter and uncreative.

I mean, come on. I'm not trying to flame or troll or anything, but there isn't exactly a ton going on that's drastically different from a lot of the other deathcore bands.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 19, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> I read the full interview, and that only leaves me more confused.
> 
> I find it hard to take Frankie seriously (even with his spiritual beliefs) when he accuses other bands of being cookie-cutter and uncreative.
> 
> I mean, come on. I'm not trying to flame or troll or anything, but there isn't exactly a ton going on that's drastically different from a lot of the other deathcore bands.



This.

Emmure aren't even deathcore, that's the funniest part.

There's this completely separate genre of heavy music that is emerging which has, in my opinion, nothing to do with heavy metal.

I'm not trying to stir shit here but Emmure to me just sounds like wigger slam.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Could he be the new fred durst?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 20, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Could he be the new fred durst?



Nope, Fred Durst, hate him or love him, was/is pretty original and Limp Bizkit are a very unique band.

I've heard 1000 dudes who sound like the singer from Emmure.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 20, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This.
> 
> Emmure aren't even deathcore, that's the funniest part.
> 
> ...





CrushingAnvil said:


> Nope, Fred Durst, hate him or love him, was/is pretty original and Limp Bizkit are a very unique band.
> 
> I've heard 1000 dudes who sound like the singer from Emmure.


I support these posts.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Nope, Fred Durst, hate him or love him, was/is pretty original and Limp Bizkit are a very unique band.
> 
> I've heard 1000 dudes who sound like the singer from Emmure.



Either way, I don't like either of them.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 20, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I support these posts.



 +1


----------



## DLG (Feb 20, 2011)

wigger slam is such an awesome genre name. I'm having a hard time not tattooing it across my stomach.


----------



## DVRP (Feb 20, 2011)

Emmure should play the gathering lol


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 20, 2011)

^

Yes!!! Let's round them all up for........... um, forget I said anything.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm hoping the fact that I let this thread go unmoderated for a while, and the subsequent volcano of hate and name calling that's spewed practically nonstop over... *GASP* an album has been at least reasonably eye opening for the few of you with some scruples. Really. It's a band. It's music. It's a CD. Drop it. Move on.


----------



## DLG (Feb 20, 2011)

no offense, but it's also the internet and a message board. 

I don't think anyone is wishing death on anyone genuinely, it's just tomfoolery sprinkled with shenanigans.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2011)

> wigger slam is such an awesome genre name.



Let's not forget guido slam.


----------



## DLG (Feb 20, 2011)

^show youtube clips or it never happened


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2011)

DLG said:


> ^show youtube clips or it never happened



If you look around the internet, there's mentions of it, but it's impossible to find videos. It's basically legendary.

:EDIT: All I could find was this picture.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2011)

*"No offense" but one more slur and I'm going back through this thread and ban every single person who's used one. All of you. For a month. Get it? This isn't up for negotiation. Atone or get the fuck out right now.*


----------



## Riffer (Feb 20, 2011)

When keeping it real goes wrong. 


Sadly I wrote that to express the way these threads always goes. But Emmure actually have a song named that .


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 20, 2011)

Riffer said:


> When keeping it real goes wrong.
> 
> 
> Sadly I wrote that to express the way these threads always goes. But Emmure actaully have a song named that .



Yeah, I love Dave Chappelle and all, but I agree with the smh sentiments.


----------



## Joose (Feb 20, 2011)

It's really sad how many people seem to feel better about themselves by talking shit about others. Especially a pretty successful group of dudes who are just having fun, making music that a lot of us truly enjoy.

Honestly, I have no idea when I'm going to switch albums in my car. Sturgis really nailed the tones. I've never heard something so nasty and perfect sounding.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 21, 2011)

Joose said:


> It's really sad how many people seem to feel better about themselves by talking shit about others. Especially a pretty successful group of dudes who are just having fun, making music that a lot of us truly enjoy.
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea when I'm going to switch albums in my car. Sturgis really nailed the tones. I've never heard something so nasty and perfect sounding.



Dude, stop trying make it look like there's something wrong with us for not liking Emmure.

I talk shit about Emmure to my friends etc and I haven't been trolling as much as I used to. Is it such a bizarre concept for people to actually just think that 'X' band look like this or that or that their music is something or rather? You can like the band as much as you like, along with many others, but why do you have to find some kind of reason for people making these slurs? People think certain people are douchebags, whether they convey that opinion out loud is a different matter. It's life. Deal with it.

This thread is reaching the end of its tether to be quite frank.


----------



## Joose (Feb 21, 2011)

^I understand where you're coming from on that. I suppose it's simply because I don't rip on people or bands that a large group of present people like, make sense?

It's just kind of annoying that a thread created for fans of Emmure always has to have a bunch of people who don't like them come in and just rip on everything. Make sense?

Chill out.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 21, 2011)

Joose said:


> ^I understand where you're coming from on that. I suppose it's simply because I don't rip on people or bands that a large group of present people like, make sense?
> 
> It's just kind of annoying that a thread created for fans of Emmure always has to have a bunch of people who don't like them come in and just rip on everything. Make sense?
> 
> Chill out.



This thread was made for everyone. It has been stated before - It isn't an 'Emmure praise thread'. With that being said, it is NOT a 'Let's talk about how Emmure are a bunch of wiggers hur hur hur' - I agree. 

I'm pretty calm, I'm just tired of ignorance. 

I'm going to steer clear of this thread, ie. no more posts from me. Just keep what I said in mind...


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 21, 2011)

please close this thread.

everytime i click on it to see if something new has come up and all i find is that it has degenerated further. Im sorry i posted in it at the beginning at all.


----------



## Joose (Feb 21, 2011)

^I'm sure that's on the way, like every other Emmure thread lol.


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This thread was made for everyone. It has been stated before - It isn't an 'Emmure praise thread'. With that being said, it is NOT a 'Let's talk about how Emmure are a bunch of wiggers hur hur hur' - I agree.
> 
> I'm pretty calm, I'm just tired of ignorance.
> 
> I'm going to steer clear of this thread, ie. no more posts from me. Just keep what I said in mind...





CrushingAnvil said:


> Dude, stop trying make it look like there's something wrong with us for not liking Emmure.
> 
> I talk shit about Emmure to my friends etc and I haven't been trolling as much as I used to. Is it such a bizarre concept for people to actually just think that 'X' band look like this or that or that their music is something or rather? You can like the band as much as you like, along with many others, but why do you have to find some kind of reason for people making these slurs? People think certain people are douchebags, whether they convey that opinion out loud is a different matter. It's life. Deal with it.
> 
> This thread is reaching the end of its tether to be quite frank.





ittoa666 said:


> Let's not forget guido slam.





DLG said:


> wigger slam is such an awesome genre name. I'm having a hard time not tattooing it across my stomach.



Hurr hurr hurr apparently somebody decided not to heed my warning, and as a result, you're all getting two weeks. I'm not fucking around.
*
This thread is not over. The purpose is to discuss the CD. You're not allowed to come in here and dogpile the band and cause as much instability as possible, to force the thread closed. It doesn't work like that. A couple of you have been warned or banned by me directly but apparently you didn't get it. If any one of you three pull this shit again, I'm banning you for good. *


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 21, 2011)

Randy said:


> The song doesn't sound like much, but the tone sounds fan-friggin-tastic IMO.


It sounds fucking huge, almost like Nolly's BRJ mixes.

Now this might be my ignorance and unfamiliarity with djent and most modern core-y music but I don't get the hate on this. It's got groove, it's not a bunch of kids wearing skinny jeans, and it reminds me of a lot of the stuff posted in the recording section on these forums  Maybe there aren't enough polyrythms and other funky stuff?

Hell, this > all the excuses for modern "death metal"! At least this'd get a crowd jumpin'.


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 21, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> It sounds fucking huge, almost like Nolly's BRJ mixes.
> 
> Now this might be my ignorance and unfamiliarity with djent and most modern core-y music but I don't get the hate on this. It's got groove, it's not a bunch of kids wearing skinny jeans, and it reminds me of a lot of the stuff posted in the recording section on these forums  Maybe there aren't enough polyrythms and other funky stuff?
> 
> Hell, this > all the excuses for modern "death metal"! At least this'd get a crowd jumpin'.


My own problem (note: totally my opinion, feel free to disregard this) is that they just basically lack riffs. A ton of breakdowns and syncopated chugging isn't a riff, in my mind. It's just rhythmic bludgeoning in an effort to be brutal without any genuine aggression, which I find excessively boring, and when that comprises the vast majority of a band's catalog, well... you get the point.

I get my fix of aggression and brutality from stuff like Cryptopsy, Angelcorpse, Suffocation and Anaal Nathrakh, so this kind of music doesn't appeal to me much at all. I guess if I had to summarize what I don't like about Emmure is that, if someone tabbed out all the riffs in a given song and put it into say Guitar Pro, it'd be totally boring. The riffs (which are pretty much the most important aspect of metal, period) don't stand on their own merits. And a good production job, which, yeah, should ultimately enhance the music, isn't enough to make me get into something, although I'm not saying that I don't care about production whatsoever, because I do. 

again, I'm not trying to say anything blatantly negative about the band or start an argument, just wanting to provide a bit of discussion and share my thoughts.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 21, 2011)

^ Well, I might get hate from everyone else on here, but all the chugging seems to work for the overload of djent maniacs on here  That's why it surprises me how some bands get so much shit, too.


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 21, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> My own problem (note: totally my opinion, feel free to disregard this) is that they just basically lack riffs. A ton of breakdowns and syncopated chugging isn't a riff, in my mind. It's just rhythmic bludgeoning in an effort to be brutal without any genuine aggression, which I find excessively boring, and when that comprises the vast majority of a band's catalog, well... you get the point.
> 
> I get my fix of aggression and brutality from stuff like Cryptopsy, Angelcorpse, Suffocation and Anaal Nathrakh, so this kind of music doesn't appeal to me much at all. I guess if I had to summarize what I don't like about Emmure is that, if someone tabbed out all the riffs in a given song and put it into say Guitar Pro, it'd be totally boring. The riffs (which are pretty much the most important aspect of metal, period) don't stand on their own merits. And a good production job, which, yeah, should ultimately enhance the music, isn't enough to make me get into something, although I'm not saying that I don't care about production whatsoever, because I do.
> 
> again, I'm not trying to say anything blatantly negative about the band or start an argument, just wanting to provide a bit of discussion and share my thoughts.


 
I completely agree. I'm a fan of a lot of different styles of music, and all of varying levels of complexity/technicality.

When I want my fix for simplistic metal, I still tend to want something with an emphasis on melody. Not that's it's wrong or anything to enjoy Emmure, I just really don't get it.


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 21, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> ^ Well, I might get hate from everyone else on here, but all the chugging seems to work for the overload of djent maniacs on here  That's why it surprises me how some bands get so much shit, too.


The only djent I'm a fan of is AAL, Tesseract, Chimp Spanner, Keith Merrow as well as Textures and Cloudkicker if you'd count them haha.

But yeah, I definitely see where you're coming from.


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 21, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> ^ Well, I might get hate from everyone else on here, but all the chugging seems to work for the overload of djent maniacs on here  That's why it surprises me how some bands get so much shit, too.


 
I know what you're saying, I'm not a big djent fan either. I honestly can't listen to Meshuggah.

I know this isn't an Emmure vs Meshuggah thread, but your point makes sense. However, understand that there is quite a bit more going on in a Mushuggah or song than there is an Emmure song. Meshuggah put more thought into syncopation, song structure, complex rhythm, etc. They were also one of the first of their kind, wheras with Emmure, I don't see them doing anything that any other band on the scene wasn't already implementing.

Not hating or flaming, but that's how I see the answer to your question.


----------



## Randy (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't find anything flaming or hating about that. See, _this_ is valuable discussion. Well done. 

I don't think anybody would debate that Meshuggah were innovators and also show a level of pretty advanced technical prowess; while Emmure is certainly retreading a lot of what's been done before and most doesn't showcase technical ability... however, it's apples and oranges. I know it was being thrown out there as an insult originally but honestly, yeah, I find their target audience to be more like Limp Bizkit's was (after they went mainstream). I saw a "slam" crowd live for the first time last week and I gotta say... they wanna just hear stuff that's got groove for them to sway to or go nuts in the pit to. Hell, they were playing dubstep over the PA between bands. Emmure scratches that itch well enough. To try and compare them to anything even remotely technical is to completely miss the point.

And I agree with UnderTheSign's original point. There's a lot of technical djent out there, but there's also a lot of syncopated chug 'djent'... infact, much moreso than the innovative kind. Not that that's a problem but yeah, it's "shake your ass" metal. If you're looking for Spawn of Possession or something, go find it.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess the key point with this stuff is to just look at it with some objectivity, see it for what it is and try not to see it as any kind of metal. It's when you try to fit it into some already-existing concentric format that it won't go, like a square peg in a round hole, and that's when hairy leather-wearing meatheads like me get irked.

Of course, I'm one to talk, I've been TOTALLY suckered into the "PFFT WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT!?" malarky (I even did it the other day on another forum!), but as the months have gone by since this band hit it "big" I think I've just become more diplomatic and relaxed about their presence because I'm taking them for what they are - which is something I absolutely don't like, and think is fucking ridiculous, and doesn't fit into the realm of anything I perceive as good, so I just don't listen to it.

It's hard though, to not just look at this band like one gigantic joke, like their soul purpose in this industry is to troll metal in its entirety. But maybe that's the trick - Don't look at it as metal, or hardcore, or any of the infinite bullshit spin-offs. They have down-tuned guitars, but that's really the only parallel.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 21, 2011)

Randy said:


> ...it's "shake your ass" metal..



This. Breakdowns, not to enhance the song, but just for the sake of them. Crushing two-step beats so kids can dance, melodic parts so the scene queens will get jiggy with the guys.

And I love it. Each little unnecessary part they throw in makes me happy. Like I stated earlier, one doesn't enjoy Emmure for the technical riffing. 

Back to SOTD, though, I was listening to the CD in my truck, and noticed the phenomenal layering. I really think this is what they've been missing. Little backing tracks that at first listen go unnoticed, until you find yourself humming them while raking leaves or what-have-you.


----------



## MetalMyke (Feb 22, 2011)

Emmure was pretty much one of the first deathcore bands I started listening to, so they will always be one of those guys I listen to, minus Felony. Honestly, this album is pretty solid. I think Emmure takes pride in their simplicity, while guys like me are constantly trying to shove as many leads, sweeps, and tapping ornaments into our breakdowns, they just chug-chug and I think thats what kinda sets them apart. That and Frankie is one pissed off .............


----------



## ThePinealGland (Feb 22, 2011)

MetalSucks » Blog Archive » FRANKIE PALMERI&#8217;S TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN OF THE NEW EMMURE ALBUM: A TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN

^ That was probably already posted... but it's pretty hilarious...


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> This. Breakdowns, not to enhance the song, but just for the sake of them. Crushing two-step beats so kids can dance, melodic parts so the scene queens will get jiggy with the guys.


This is fair enough I think. Not really into that myself but as long as they're sincere in their intentions, I don't have a problem.

... although, I have to ask, what is a two-step? I've heard that term a whole bunch but I have no clue as to what they actually are


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 22, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> This is fair enough I think. Not really into that myself but as long as they're sincere in their intentions, I don't have a problem.
> 
> ... although, I have to ask, what is a two-step? I've heard that term a whole bunch but I have no clue as to what they actually are



It's like a half-assed punk drum beat. Nothing special .


----------



## Joose (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad to see the majority of discussion now is intelligent lol.

Emmure literally was the first deathcore band I heard.

Me and a couple dudes from my band went to see Bury Your Dead. Emmure was one of the openers. I looked them up on YouTube the night before, GTTG was still their most recent album, so it was the "10 Signs You Should Leave" video. My drummer asked me what they sounded like, and honestly all I could come up with was, "Uhh, like... death...core?"

Had never heard the term before, it just worked.


----------



## templton89 (Feb 22, 2011)

typically not my cup of tea, and nothing like deathcore I usually enjoy - All Shall Perish, My Autumn, Black Dahlia, Danza (oh please please forgive me if they aren't DC) etc, but I've actually enjoyed this CD and got a few "new favorite tracks" that will get a lot of play for a week or two before they are forgotten 
Plenty of drive and I like melodic "leads" layered on top of breakdowns in a few tracks.

I can see why a lot people hate their image or this style, there are tons of bands that sound similar and many probably think that labels should sign real muscians with real talent instead. But if you randomly discover ONE band or one album to add to your wide library of genres, I guess it's not too bad. 

With that being said, if I were to listen to every similar deathcore band and all of their albums, I'd go crazy pretty soon and would hate all of it.


----------



## GeoMantic (Feb 22, 2011)

templton89 said:


> typically not my cup of tea, and nothing like deathcore I usually enjoy - All Shall Perish, My Autumn, Black Dahlia, Danza (oh please please forgive me if they aren't DC) etc, but I've actually enjoyed this CD and got a few "new favorite tracks" that will get a lot of play for a week or two before they are forgotten
> Plenty of drive and I like melodic "leads" layered on top of breakdowns in a few tracks.
> 
> I can see why a lot people hate their image or this style, there are tons of bands that sound similar and many probably think that labels should sign real muscians with real talent instead. But if you randomly discover ONE band or one album to add to your wide library of genres, I guess it's not too bad.
> ...


 
There is nothing deathcore about The Black Dahlia Murder. I can see how their first two albums had some metalcore influence, but Nocturnal and Deflorate are straight melodic death.


----------



## templton89 (Feb 22, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> There is nothing deathcore about The Black Dahlia Murder. I can see how their first two albums had some metalcore influence, but Nocturnal and Deflorate are straight melodic death.


alright my bad, but that just goes to show that I dont really know or care much about all those different genres and sub-genres. If I like music, I like it regardles of what it's called and how musicians look (Tokio Hotel is an exception ).

to me it's all "modern metal"


----------



## McKay (Feb 27, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This.
> 
> Emmure aren't even deathcore, that's the funniest part.
> 
> ...



Call it Wigger Slam, it's still awesome.

Even if this genre had nothing to do with metal whatsoever (which is definitely does), it's still awesome.

I hate metalheads sometimes. I'm sure everyone who likes this band who grew up on Thrash and Death Metal like I did will know a shitload of people that make you feel like this too.

It's fucking heavy. There's nothing to hate. It's not even easy to play (even the simplest bands are no easier than most classic metal bands) The drums, the changes, it's hard to get tight. The drums are infinitely harder than most metal that came before and a good portion of metal now and the songs, contrary to popular belief actually do have to be well written or they just wouldn't work.

Honestly, metalheads complaining about Deathcore remind me more of regular folk complaining about metal than anything. There are so many parallels in the criticism and experience of liking it as a genre.

_It's easy to play, no talent, the bands all sound the same._

Born of Osiris sound different to JFAC who sound different to Despised Icon who sound different to Emmure who sound different to Suicide Silence. Deathcore is as varied as Thrash ever was.

*I fucking love hair metal


----------



## Nats (Feb 28, 2011)

This jam is tite brah!


----------



## vhmetalx (Feb 28, 2011)

This album is aight. I like it. Some of it is really fuckin heavy some of it is catchy and some of it makes you go "wtf"
i like it.


----------



## NaYoN (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't feel any heaviness in their songs tbh... But then again I don't think most deathcore in this vein is heavy either. To me heaviness is expressed differently (fast grooves, not slow as hell tritone syncopations), but that's OT so I'll shut up. I have to admit that a handful of 'riffs' (is that the appropriate term for this? genuinely asking, not trolling) made me bob my head though. Some songs felt like extended versions of Veil of Maya's 'breakdown songs' like Martyrs, Wounds etc, and I appreciate those songs.

The Number of the Blog also did an amusing review of the album, apparently it was voted by readers for him to review. I'm afraid I'll have to agree with him on some counts. I don't know how much of it is serious since that column is usually rather negative anyway, but this time they seem to be particularly negative. Is this critical reaction shared by many? I've seen a lot of hate for the album, but it seems to be doing well, so what gives?

Sunday One-Listen Album Review: Emmure &#8211; Speaker of the Dead | The Number Of The Blog &#8211; Fucking Metal

I do have to admit some of their rhythms are kind of catchy, but tbh I feel like their older albums had more "feel" to them whereas this one is more "calculated" (to appeal to a broader audience maybe?), or at least that's how I feel.

Not something I can appreciate, and I don't see any value in this music, but people seem to be into it so whatever. I just wanted to drop in and see what this is all about to understand the whole shitstorm, and I can see why people are so polar about it.

Btw, does anyone know what the deal is with the album cover? I don't get it.


----------



## Joose (Mar 1, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I've seen a lot of hate for the album, but it seems to be doing well, so what gives?



They're popular to hate.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 1, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> MetalSucks » Blog Archive » FRANKIE PALMERIS TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN OF THE NEW EMMURE ALBUM: A TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN
> 
> ^ That was probably already posted... but it's pretty hilarious...


Quoted because that was fucking hilarious


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 1, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I don't feel any heaviness in their songs tbh... But then again I don't think most deathcore in this vein is heavy either. To me heaviness is expressed differently (fast grooves, not slow as hell tritone syncopations), but that's OT so I'll shut up. I have to admit that a handful of 'riffs' (is that the appropriate term for this? genuinely asking, not trolling) made me bob my head though. Some songs felt like extended versions of Veil of Maya's 'breakdown songs' like Martyrs, Wounds etc, and I appreciate those songs.
> 
> The Number of the Blog also did an amusing review of the album, apparently it was voted by readers for him to review. I'm afraid I'll have to agree with him on some counts. I don't know how much of it is serious since that column is usually rather negative anyway, but this time they seem to be particularly negative. Is this critical reaction shared by many? I've seen a lot of hate for the album, but it seems to be doing well, so what gives?
> 
> ...


Popular and trendy music always does well. Stuff like Attack Attack and Asking Alexandria are even more popular than Emmure and people enjoy them as well. /shrug

My good friend Jack (shameless plug: who is in a much better deathcore band called Slice the Cake) had this to say, which sums up my thoughts entirely although I'm not a fan of this band in the first place (I also wrote another, more detailed post to this effect about a page ago if you care at all haha):



> This is coming from someone who is an unashamed fan of Emmure's last three albums.
> 
> Emmure's new album is one of the most boring, undeserved of Sturgis production, rehashed, generic and generally average albums I have ever heard. There are literally 3 songs on the album that AREN'T composed entirely of the exact same "riff" they've used on all their other albums and those three are all mediocre nu-metal songs anyway.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 1, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Popular and trendy music always does well. Stuff like Attack Attack and Asking Alexandria are even more popular than Emmure and people enjoy them as well. /shrug
> 
> My good friend Jack (shameless plug: who is in a much better deathcore band called Slice the Cake) had this to say, which sums up my thoughts entirely although I'm not a fan of this band in the first place (I also wrote another, more detailed post to this effect about a page ago if you care at all haha):



Slice the Cake are awesome!


----------



## Joose (Mar 2, 2011)

It will be in my Top 5 of 2011, guaranteed.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 2, 2011)

"Lights Bring Salvation
A lot of people who are reading this might have heard or read about my beliefs in a planet called Nibiru, and that it is on collision with Earth. But a lot of you might not be aware of something called the Ashtar Command. To fully grasp this song, it will take a lot of personal research on both these subjects. But to knock this down into a few words, the song is about the &#8220;what if&#8221; of a possible star or planet crashing into the Earth, and if we are going to be saved. If some of us are and some of us are not, who will you reach out to save your soul?"

thats some powerful stupid right there
trying to mysterious and cryptic and failing...hardcore. Better get on that "personal research"


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 2, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> "Lights Bring Salvation
> A lot of people who are reading this might have heard or read about my beliefs in a planet called Nibiru, and that it is on collision with Earth. But a lot of you might not be aware of something called the Ashtar Command. To fully grasp this song, it will take a lot of personal research on both these subjects. But to knock this down into a few words, the song is about the what if of a possible star or planet crashing into the Earth, and if we are going to be saved. If some of us are and some of us are not, who will you reach out to save your soul?"
> 
> thats some powerful stupid right there
> trying to mysterious and cryptic and failing...hardcore. Better get on that "personal research"




The part where he condenses it down to those last two sentences isn't stupid at all. I don't buy his (or most anyone's) conspiracy theories, but writing a song on that premise is fairly interesting. Did Frankie execute it well? That's debatable, especially if you're a diehard fanboy, but the premise itself seems like a fascinating topic to me.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 2, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> The part where he condenses it down to those last two sentences isn't stupid at all. I don't buy his (or most anyone's) conspiracy theories, but writing a song on that premise is fairly interesting. Did Frankie execute it well? That's debatable, especially if you're a diehard fanboy, but the premise itself seems like a fascinating topic to me.



did you read his other descriptions? i highly recommend it. This one is like Tolstoy compared to some of the others.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 2, 2011)

^

Either way, I'm not going to spend my time doing personal research on something Frankie Thanos Bison D. Lamp made up in his head.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 2, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> MetalSucks » Blog Archive » FRANKIE PALMERIS TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN OF THE NEW EMMURE ALBUM: A TRACK BY TRACK BREAKDOWN
> 
> ^ That was probably already posted... but it's pretty hilarious...


 After reading that I dont know about this band anymore.. lol Thats a funny interview though


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 2, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Either way, I'm not going to spend my time doing personal research on something Frankie Thanos Bison D. Lamp made up in his head.




hahahhahaha yes. i second that shit


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Frankie Thanos Bison D. Lamp


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 2, 2011)

Dudes, don't deny your favorite game characters aren't part of YOUR schizophrenic identity.
Kirby does that shit to me every time I try to sit down and enjoy my meal. Fucker just takes over and MUNCH there goes my food. I can't help it!


----------



## Nats (Apr 2, 2011)

Won't.


----------



## Joose (Apr 3, 2011)

^Huh... thing is, that really didn't sum up more than half of what they do.

No, they don't do a whole lot, but more than that video showed. Those 10 seconds didn't include any of their massively heavy breakdowns, Frankie's disgusting growls or anything.


----------



## -One- (Apr 3, 2011)

That was like the worst "[x band] In 10 Seconds" video I've ever seen :|


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 3, 2011)

-One- said:


> That was like the worst "[x band] In 10 Seconds" video I've ever seen :|



I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you don't like Emmure


----------



## Randy (Apr 3, 2011)

-One- said:


> That was like the worst "[x band] In 10 Seconds" video I've ever seen :|



Referring to the sampler? I'm going to guess you're not, but incase you were, I thought it sounded kinda jumbled. The album itself has a LOT more nuance, ebb and flow to it.


----------



## Joose (Apr 3, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you don't like Emmure



Either that, or he's agreeing with me that the video really didn't depict Emmure much at all.


----------



## Randy (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, I just saw the 10 second video. That really had nothing to do with how the band actually sounds.


----------



## -One- (Apr 3, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you don't like Emmure


Actually, I really like Emmure, in an I-don't-take-them-too-seriously kind of way.



Randy said:


> Referring to the sampler? I'm going to guess you're not, but incase you were, I thought it sounded kinda jumbled. The album itself has a LOT more nuance, ebb and flow to it.


No man, I was talking to that lame "Emmure In 10 Seconds" video that Nats posted.



Joose said:


> Either that, or he's agreeing with me that the video really didn't depict Emmure much at all.


This. That video was fucking awful. There are way better "[x band] In 10 Seconds" videos:



At least these ones make you laugh, that Emmure one was just stupid


----------



## shredguitar7 (Apr 3, 2011)

just got this cd yesterday... i have subs in my car... and the fucking kick drum absolutly kills my head.. in a good way... i enjoyed the headache... i dont take these guys to seriously, or even think that they are super awesome musicians.. but its the simple style and their ability imho to make 5 notes and a wammy pedal sound fucking sweet yet different in each song.. its just fun music.. and i think thats better than some guy who can play his heart out and make me look like a 4 year old on guitar. because 9 times out of 10, those guys bore me to death. at least with this band. im always bobbing my head and i get into the songs.


----------



## Joose (Apr 3, 2011)

^That.

Couldn't agree more dude. Super technical bands bore the fuck out of me. But then there are bands like Periphery, BoO, ATB, etc etc... They are technical, but simplistic and listenable. I don't have to think when I hear them, I just get to listen.


----------



## Nile (Apr 3, 2011)

i dont really like emmure, but goddammit the huge nut crushing tone, and those vocals just in the teaser, are probably the things ill only like out of it if i hear it all. those 2 things i loved.
did i mention the fucking TONE?!
and the title for the album, i dont get it?
but the tone!


----------



## Curt (Apr 3, 2011)

Just saying, i'm not the biggest emmure fan, in fact, I can only listen to them if i'm in a pissed of mood or am weightlifting.

and I don't go out of my way to listen to them. 

...BUT, unlike some people in this thread I won't bash them because everyone has their own opinion on music. I don't particularly some of the stuff some people here like, but I respect it as an opinion. It seems this is no different than most metal sites where you get a name dropped in a thread and it turns into the "everybody bash (insert band name here) thread" really fast.

Some people just need to grow up, I guess.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Apr 3, 2011)

Joose said:


> ^That.
> 
> Couldn't agree more dude. Super technical bands bore the fuck out of me. But then there are bands like Periphery, BoO, ATB, etc etc... They are technical, but simplistic and listenable. I don't have to think when I hear them, I just get to listen.



simplistic is usually a derogatory term (as in inadequately simple)


----------



## Randy (Apr 3, 2011)

Curt said:


> Some people just need to grow up, I guess.



Curt, you deserve a cookie.


----------



## Mukersman (Apr 3, 2011)

Do they do any instrumental stuff? I'm going through an anti-cookie monster phase.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2011)

My former band was a bunch of death metal elitists. They were always listening to something fast, technical, and filled with blast beats. But our vocalist said to me "I don't really mind that you listen to deathcore. I mean, I don't like it, but you can listen to it and know the difference between what you think is good music and what is technically proficient music." Which is exactly the case. I can listen to some of Emmure's stuff and groove really hard to it, when I'm in the mood. But I obviously know that Jesse Ketive isn't the next Guthrie Govan or Steve Vai. It's fun music to bounce to. If I want my mind to be blown, I'll listen to 'The Discovery'. If I want to bang my head and bob up and down to some groovy deathcore, I'll listen to this.


----------



## Joose (Apr 9, 2011)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> simplistic is usually a derogatory term (as in inadequately simple)



Not all the time though. I meant it in a very good way.


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 9, 2011)

> At least these ones make you laugh, that Emmure one was just stupid



I seriously never laughed so hard after watching those vids.


----------



## Antimatter (Apr 9, 2011)

The Dillinger Escape Plan one was the best


----------



## Nats (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry I meant to post this one you stupid fucks.


"omg what does that have to do with them? wah wah wah"


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nats said:


> Sorry I meant to post this one you stupid fucks.
> 
> 
> "omg what does that have to do with them? wah wah wah"




"Won't you be my bride?
Vagina
Vagina 
Vagina 
Vagina"

That's what I hear, at least.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 15, 2011)

"WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT SHIT????"


----------



## Joose (Apr 15, 2011)

Nats said:


> Sorry I meant to post this one you stupid fucks.
> 
> 
> "omg what does that have to do with them? wah wah wah"






Lol, now we're stupid fucks.

Aren't you the one who posted the "wrong" one?

Either you meant to post that one, or you realized it totally backfired and you found a "better" one.

That one wasn't anything special either though.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 15, 2011)

That breakdown is in my top three of all time. Whether you like it or not, you have to admit it's creative .


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 15, 2011)

DAT CLOWN


----------

